# Wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

zB  :   Bunderwehr  ......

Ehh Keh Keh  ,  will  die Ausgaben von 43 Milliarden   auf  65 Milliarden erhöhen   .    Kam heute in den Nachrichten  ...
Ich hoffe das ist nicht jährlich  ,  aber die von den Nachrichten haben nix gesagt von jährlich  ?   Also ist es jährlich ?
Wenn es Jährlich ist   ,  muss man sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen   ...    65.000  Millionen €  .....     ham die einen an der Klatsche  ?

Und Deutschland hat nichtmal 1 Löschflugzeug   !    
Und nur paar Löschhubschrauber  ...... die kann man an einer Hand abzählen .....

Die sind echt nicht ganz sauber  ohne Scheiß

Was ist los mit unseren " gewählten "  Politikern  !?

PS: Sind unsere Nachrichten ( Sender ) ehrlich bzw seriös ?


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bunderwehr  ......
> 
> Ehh Keh Keh  ,  will  die Ausgaben von 43 Milliarden   auf  65 Milliarden erhöhen   .    Kam heute in den Nachrichten  ...
> Ich hoffe das ist nicht jährlich  ,  aber die von den Nachrichten haben nix gesagt von jährlich  ?   Also ist es jährlich ?
> ...



In dem Fall halten sich die Politiker an einen Nato-Vertrag, in dem festgelegt ist, dass die Mitgliedsstaaten 2% ihres Bruttoinlandsprodukts in den Wehretat stecken müssen.
Ein bisschen Lektüre für dich:
Verteidigungsausgaben: Zwei-Prozent-Ziel - wer hat's erfunden? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen  das  43 Milliarden nicht reichen ,    und es einem in den Nachrichten immer verklickert wird  das die Bundeswehr marode ist  .....

Oder stecken die sich 90% selber in die Tasche ?

Wichtig ist!    ist das jährlich oder nicht  ,  wenn nein  ....von wann bis wann !?

Warum sagen die nicht wieviel im Jahr !?    Verteidigungsausgaben: Zwei-Prozent-Ziel - wer hat's erfunden? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen  das  43 Milliarden nicht reichen


Wenn du alleine die rund 180.000 Mann der Bundeswehr ein Jahr lang bezahlen willst sind schon rund 10 Mille weg. Dann haste noch kein Material gekauft, keine Einsätze gefahren und erst rechts nichts saniert. 
Eine Truppe die tatsächlich voll einsatzfähig / saniert ist in der Stärke unserer BW dürfte Größenordnung die ersten Jahre das 10-fache als die 43 Milliarden kosten.

Ob man tatsächlich ein voll einsatzfähiges stehendes Heer von 180.000 Mann braucht ist eine ganz andere Frage - aber dass man sowas nicht (vernünftig) mit ner Handvoll Milliarden durchziehen kann ist klar (und mittlerweile am Zustand der Truppe offensichtlich).


----------



## compisucher (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

Na klar gibt es eine Löschflugzeugstaffel, ist privat:
Deutsche Loeschflugzeug Rettungsstaffel – Wikipedia
Bis Dato gab es ja auch kaum die Notwendigkeit, eigene Flugzeuge zu haben - kann sich allerdings ändern mit dem Klimawandel 

Und... im Gegensatz zu vielen Ländern, die Löschflugzeuge haben, haben wir eine ungleich höhere dichte an Feuerwehr, dafür aber kaum Seen oder Küste, wo die Löschflugzeuge nachfüllen können - die Struktur ist einfach anders.

Die Hubschrauber werden bei uns sogar des öfteren mit der Feuerwehr befüllt, weil es selbst für die Wasserbehälter der Hubschrauber nur eingeschränkt Befüllmöglichkeiten gibt.

Zum Geld:
Es gibt bindende Zusagen im Rahmen der NATO, die von allen Ländern 2% vom BiP für die Verteidigung abfordert.
Vertrag ist Vertrag, Zusage ist Zusage.
Die BW bzw. die Bundesregierung(en) ist/sind da seit Jahren, fast Jahrzehnten hintendran.
Neben dem Einkaufsmanagementchaos kommt es nicht von ungefähr, dass nix mehr fliegt, schwimmt, taucht oder fährt.
Bei einer Einsatzfähigkeit von 52% könnte man es theoretisch auch ganz sein lassen, immerhin -und das freut mich durchaus- ist ein Angriffskrieg gegen wen auch immer durch die BW vollkommen ausgeschlossen 

Das kann man wollen, dann wählt man eben CDU oder aber auch nicht wollen, dann wählt man möglichst Links (außen).


Bedenke aber bei dem Gejammere über das Geld:
Die BW ist mithin und großem Abstand einer der größten Arbeitgeber in der Republik, direkt und indirekt und sehr indirekt sind es fast 10% der arbeitenden Bevölkerung, die derzeit von der Existenz der BW arbeitsplatztechnisch abhängig sind.

Schwarz-Weiss gibt es wie bei allem leider nicht im Leben, sondern nur im Film.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

@TE

Das sind die Kosten pro Jahr, ist ja auch logisch.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du alleine die rund 180.000 Mann der Bundeswehr ein Jahr lang bezahlen willst sind schon rund 10 Mille weg. Dann haste noch kein Material gekauft, keine Einsätze gefahren und erst rechts nichts saniert.
> Eine Truppe die tatsächlich voll einsatzfähig / saniert ist in der Stärke unserer BW dürfte Größenordnung die ersten Jahre das 10-fache als die 43 Milliarden kosten.
> 
> Ob man tatsächlich ein voll einsatzfähiges stehendes Heer von 180.000 Mann braucht ist eine ganz andere Frage - aber dass man sowas nicht (vernünftig) mit ner Handvoll Milliarden durchziehen kann ist klar (und mittlerweile am Zustand der Truppe offensichtlich).




ist das wirklich jährlich  ?  65.000 Millionen  ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

Ist es so schwer, Google zu nutzen? Und das musst Du jetzt auch noch für die Länder und Gemeinen machen.  Wenn Du unser Brutto Inlandsprodukt von 3,38 Billionen mit den 0,335 Billionen Bundeshaushalt vergleichst, bist Du auf Bundesebene ungefähr beim alten Zehnten der Kirche. Dazu kommen dann noch Länder und Gemeinden.
Bundesfinanzministerium  - Bundeshaushalt 2018
Statistiken zum Bruttoinlandsprodukt (BIP) und Wirtschaftswachstum | Statista




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere minimalen Steuern, vergleich ich es mit dem Zehnten, den man früher an die Kirche ohne Gegenleistung abgeben musste und wenn ich an Frondienste für die hohen Herren sowie willkürliche Gerichtsbarkeit und absolute Rechtlosigkeit zurückdenke, werden vor allem für soziale Zwecke, die Infrastruktur, Polizei, Bundeswehr, Bildung und Verwaltung ausgegeben. Warum kann man bei uns soviel Geld verdienen? Weil man keine Bodygards benötigt, weil man Rechtssicherheit hat, und so weiter. Dazu haben  wir hier im Land wunderbare Kultureinrichtungen.  Alleine in Berlin mit seinen drei Opern und täglichen Vorführungen gibt es mehr Aufführungen als in den gesamten USA. Umsonst ist da snicht, dsafür gibt es Karten ab 15,- € für unglaubliche Musik.
Indianapolis: Das Sterben der US-Opernhaeuser

Aber gut, dieser Themenstrang passt in Deine Reihe der Provokationen. Soso,_ "die sind nicht ganz sauber"_, soso. Dann geh doch in die Politik und mach es besser, wenn Du Rezepte hast, wie man sinnvoll und ohne Einschnitte sparen kann. Unser Bundestag ist übrigens immer noch billiger, als die Folklorezahlungen an die englische Königin. 

Und appropos Milliarden. Alleine die Bundesbahn bekommt für ihre Infrastruktur ab jetzt um die 8 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr, also von jedem Bundesbürger 1000,-€. Schau Dir die Subventionen des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs in Deinem Gemeindehaushalt an. Du wirst staunen. Und dafür bekommen  wir eine Gegenleistung, nämlich spotbillige Tickets. Schau einfach mal, was Du ohne Staat und ohne Infrastruktur für Kutsche und Kutscher bezahlst.  So ist das halt, Luxus kostet.

Ärgerlich sind nur die ganzen Scharzarbeiter, durch deren Egoismus wir alle 10% mehr zahlen müssen, ebenso wie der Volkssport Steuerbetrug, der abenfalls durch andere der Gesellschaft aufgefangen werdne müssen. Da kann man ansetzt. Zeige einfach alle die Leute an, die Schwarzarbeiten oder Schwarzarbeiter beschäftigen. Du sparst damit wenn es alle konsequent machen würden, 10% Steuern.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Das sind die Kosten pro Jahr, ist ja auch logisch.



alter Verwalter  .......da regen die sich auf wegen 3,5 milliarden  für stuttgart21  ....was jetzt ca 9 milliarden sind    ....  ohne Worte   ,  aber für ca  15 Jahre Bauzeit


----------



## blautemple (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du alleine die rund 180.000 Mann der Bundeswehr ein Jahr lang bezahlen willst sind schon rund 10 Mille weg. Dann haste noch kein Material gekauft, keine Einsätze gefahren und erst rechts nichts saniert.
> Eine Truppe die tatsächlich voll einsatzfähig / saniert ist in der Stärke unserer BW dürfte Größenordnung die ersten Jahre das 10-fache als die 43 Milliarden kosten.
> 
> Ob man tatsächlich ein voll einsatzfähiges stehendes Heer von 180.000 Mann braucht ist eine ganz andere Frage - aber dass man sowas nicht (vernünftig) mit ner Handvoll Milliarden durchziehen kann ist klar (und mittlerweile am Zustand der Truppe offensichtlich).



Achtung, Klugscheißermodus 
Mille steht für Tausend und 10000€ erscheinen mir etwas wenig für 180000 Mann 

So, ich bin dann mal wieder weg ^^


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

Sind noch immer Ferien?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer, Google zu nutzen? Und das musst Du jetzt auch noch für die Länder und Gemeinen machen.  Wenn Du unser Brutto Inlandsprodukt von 3,6 Billionen mit den 0,335 Billionen bundeshaushalt vergleichst, bist Du auf Bundesebene ungefähr beim alten Zehnten der Kirche. Dazu kommen dann noch Länder und Gemeinden.
> Bundesfinanzministerium  - Bundeshaushalt 2018
> 
> 
> ...



Klar , vielleicht war meine Themenüberschrift nicht ganz zweckgemäß  ( kann ich jetzt nicht mehr ändern )

Aber 60 oder 65 Milliarden   gegenüber anderen Projekten    wie Löschflugzeuge etc soziales  ....    find ich etwas übertrieben .

Danke für deine Ausführung , und mir ist auch klar das noch viel mehr Millarden an Steuern gebraucht wird .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Na klar gibt es eine Löschflugzeugstaffel, ist privat:
> Deutsche Loeschflugzeug Rettungsstaffel – Wikipedia
> Bis Dato gab es ja auch kaum die Notwendigkeit, eigene Flugzeuge zu haben - kann sich allerdings ändern mit dem Klimawandel
> 
> ...



Waldbrände in Brandendurg   ......  mitten in der  mitteldeutschen Seenplatte   ,  ...... willst du mir erzählen das die nicht auftanken können


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Aber 60 oder 65 Milliarden   gegenüber anderen Projekten    wie Löschflugzeuge etc soziales  ....    find ich etwas übertrieben .


Überall fehlt es. Geh mal in Schulen und schau Dir die Gebäudesubstanz an. Meine Kinder gehen nicht mehr auf ihr Schulklo. Wo sind die Notfallschlepper, falls ma ein Öltanker in Nord- oder Ostsee einen Motorschaden hat, wo sind .... Alles nur minimalöbeträge, da es aber tausende Punkte gibt, werden auch Millionen schnell zu Milliarden.

Wer braucht Löschflugzeuge in einem Land, das mit Schneisen jeden Wald gut erschlossen hat? Wir haben in jedem Dorf eine freiwillige Feuerwehr.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben in jedem Dorf eine freiwillige Feuerwehr.



Was ist persönlich gut finde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist persönlich gut finde.


Ja natürlich, aber diese Dienst zerfallen auch seit es keinen Wherdienst mehr gibt, den die freiwillige Feuerwehr war ebenso wie der technische Hilfsdienst anerkannter Ersatzdienst.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

Was ich sagen will .   

 Die Relation stimmt halt nicht !  siehe mein Beispiel


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, aber diese Dienst zerfallen auch seit es keinen Wherdienst mehr gibt, den die freiwillige Feuerwehr war ebenso wie der technische Hilfsdienst anerkannter Ersatzdienst.



Richtig. Leider. Ich kenne jetzt keine Zahlen aber bei uns in der Umgebung läuft es eigentlich ganz gut. Das größte Problem ist, dass wir bei uns Feuerwehrfahrzeuge haben, die einen LKW Führerschein benötigen und den haben so viele Leute nicht mehr. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen jungen Feuerwehrmann bei uns, der so einen Führerschein hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

Ich hätte noch soeinen Führerschein - weil ich ihn umsonst bei der Bundeswehr machen durfte (/musste). Aber ich bin in keiner Feuerwehr.
Aber auch bei uns gibts viele freiwillige Feuerwehren mit wirklich vielen freiwilligen, auch aus meiner Familie. Die sind wirklich sehr engagiert und haben in der aktuellen Wetterlage auch häufiger was zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch soeinen Führerschein - weil ich ihn umsonst bei der Bundeswehr machen durfte (/musste). Aber ich bin in keiner Feuerwehr.



Mein Vetter hat seinen LKW Führerschein auch beim Bund gemacht, allerdings hat er keinen mehr. Man muss ja ständig zur Prüfung und verlängern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Vetter hat seinen LKW Führerschein auch beim Bund gemacht, allerdings hat er keinen mehr. Man muss ja ständig zur Prüfung und verlängern.



Ich hab ihn auf zivil umschreiben lassen damals (sonst isser sofort weg weil ja nur militärisch gültig sonst) und jetzt isser gültig bis ich 50 werde (also heute in 16 Jahren ). Ab dann müsste man ihn immer verlängern lassen aber das werde ich wohl nicht machen. Zivil genutzt hab ich ihn ein einziges Mal bisher: Bierlaster fahren fürn Heimatverein zum Festplatz. (*Lebens-To-Do-Liste Punkt 317 "Bierlaster fahren": Check* )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Waldbrände in Brandendurg   ......  mitten in der  mitteldeutschen Seenplatte   ,  ...... willst du mir erzählen das die nicht auftanken können


Wir haben eine Löschflugzeugstaffel:
Home: DLFR

Dazu ist das Thema in Diskussion;

Argumente dagegen;
_*NEIN! *Einer der Vizepräsidenten des Deutschen Feuerwehr Verbandes (DFV),* Karl-Heinz Knorr*,  im Beruf als Ltd. Branddirektor Chef der Bremer Feuerwehr, hält  Löschflugzeuge für nicht dringend erforderlich. Mit 1,1 Millionen  «Feuerwehrlern» an 32000 Standorten sei die Löschinfrastruktur optimal.  Stattdessen benötige man Tanklöschfahrzeuge mit hoher Geländegängigkeit,  eine bessere Schutzkleidung und eine gefahrenorientierte Schulung der  Einsatz- und Führungskräfte gegen Vegetationsfeuer._
Loeschflugzeuge fuer Deutschland – - ueberfluessig oder unverzichtbar? • Fachportal fuer Gefahrenabwehr, Innere Sicherheit und Katastrophenhilfe

...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

OT

ich sag mal so  ,   wer einen 7,5 to LKW fahren kann  und es öfters gemacht hat   kann auch   über 7,5 to   fahren   .

Kommt niemand zur Bundeskanzlerin   und legt ihr die wichtigen Anliegen auf dem Tisch  ?

Wenn ich President wäre,  und mir legt jeder seinen "Scheiß" auf den Tisch .. lese ich mir es durch und wege es dann  ab  was das Beste für mein Volk ist und machbar ist mit den derzeitigen Steuereinnahmen  ....  und handle auch so   .    

Zuviele Politiker machen einfach nur Müll  ( zuviele Köche verderben den Brei ) um ihren Job zu behalten , und sind deswegen empfänglicher für Bestechung  .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Zuviele Politiker machen einfach nur Müll ... um ihren Job zu behalten , und sind deswegen empfänglicher für Bestechung  .



Du meinst sowas?
*Fast jeder zehnte AfD-Abgeordnete hat Ärger mit dem Gesetz*
AfD und Justiz: Fast jeder zehnte AfD-Abgeordnete hat AErger mit dem Gesetz - WELT

Oder sowas?
*Das Verhalten der AfD ist nur noch peinlich*
AfD: Peinlicher Umgang mit der Spendenaffaere - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
..


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

Ich schau mir keine AfD Threads an   .

Was willst du mir damit sagen  !?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ich sag mal so  ,   wer einen 7,5 to LKW fahren kann  und es öfters gemacht hat   kann auch   über 7,5 to   fahren   .



Das kann nur jemand behaupten der noch nie einen gefahren hat.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

einen ganz Großen mit 30to in der Innenstadt ?  Übung Übung Übung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das kann nur jemand behaupten der noch nie einen gefahren hat.


Insbesondere weil Führerschein "B" nur noch bis zu 3,5to gilt und schon 7,5 t in weiter Ferne liegen.

Egal, zurück zur Verschwendung und zu Bestechung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

wir einigen uns darauf , das die Politiker alles richtig machen ?

können wir sagen , es läuft für das Volk   .


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> können wir sagen , es läuft für das Volk   ?



Was ist eigentlich das Volk?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich das Volk?



Ka   ,   dachte das sind die kleinen  die immer die Steuern abdrücken oder so   ^^


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ka   ,   dachte das sind die kleinen  die immer die Steuern abdrücken oder so   ^^



Richtig, und weiter ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich das Volk?


Das ist das Fussvolk, die Bauernlümmerns, die zahlen und geopfert werden.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

Ich vergifte mal die Debatte:
2017
In Berlin kostet im Schnitt, pro Jahr/Mann ein nicht abgeschobener, illegaler "Flüchtling" (Kein Asylgrund) 10.000€.
Davon gibt es ~ 10.000. 

Sind alleine dafür gut 100 Millionen.
~11.500 sind Ausreiseplichtig.
~40.100 sind rechtskräftig abzuschieben.

Summe:
616Millionen für 2017. In Berlin.

Mal so zum vergleich, ALLE meiner direkten Abgaben, von meinem Lohn, (Steuern + Sozialabgaben) reichen gerade so einen davon zu bezahlen.
Als Brandenburger. OK, bissel Plus bleibt

Berliner Durchschnittlohn ist 1018 ~44.200€
Rund 16.500€ Steuern+Soziales.
Mittelschicht verdient ca. 2700€ Brutto. (2014)
Rund 10.800€ Steuern+Soziales.

Es müssen also gut 57.000 Berliner alles Abgaben dafür verwenden das zu bezahlen.
Berlin hat 2018 ~ 2Millionen Erwerbstätige.
Gut 3% Der Berliner Arbeiten für, nun, nichts.

Genaue Zahlen sind schwierig da die genauen Kosten keine berechnen/benennen kann/will. (In allen meiner Angaben. Teils weil die Zahlen veraltet, teils wiel zu allen Ausgaben der "Flüchtlinge" keine Zahlen vorliegen.)

Dafür kann man eine Menge Feuerwehrautos kaufen.
Sogar eine ganze Flotte von Flugzeugen.
Die aber ohne Flughafen sinnlos sind.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ich sag mal so  ,   wer einen 7,5 to LKW fahren kann  und es öfters gemacht hat   kann auch   über 7,5 to   fahren



Ob du das kannst oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Es geht darum ob du das darfst.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist das Fussvolk, die Bauernlümmerns, die zahlen und geopfert werden.



Genau,

aller vier Jahre hast du dann die Wahl,

zwischen Pest und Cholera. 

Auch mit den Grünen würde sich da nix ändern,
einmal am Ruder,
füllen die sich auch die Taschen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Auch mit den Grünen würde sich da nix ändern,
> einmal am Ruder,
> füllen die sich auch die Taschen.



Merkel hat sich ja nie die Taschen gefüllt.
Andere haben sich die Taschen gefüllt. 
Schröder hat sich fürs Team geopfert und muss jetzt von dem leben, was er von Putin bekommt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Genau,
> 
> aller vier Jahre hast du dann die Wahl,
> 
> ...



Adi  das ist nicht lustikk 

Solange die USA in deutschland das Sagen hat  ,   geht ich auch nicht mehr wählen   ....   lohnt sich einfach nicht  ^^

Demokratie rocks


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> füllen die sich auch die Taschen.


Das ist bisher nicht passiert und mit Linken und Grünen würde sich verdammt etwas ändern. Themen wie sozialte Gerechtigkeit interessieren in dieser Kultur, die nach oben buckelt und nach unten tritt aber nicht. Stattdessen wird mit der NSAfD wieder die Zerstörung gewählt. Das Volk will es so, der Bildungsbürger steht fassungslos daneben.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> solange die USA in eutschland das Sagen hat  ,   geht ich auch nicht mehr wählen   ....   lohnt sich einfach nicht  ^^



Gut, dass die USA hier nichts zu melden hat. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist bisher nicht passiert und mit Linken und Grünen würde sich verdammt etwas ändern.



Die Grünen waren die ersten, die ihre Prinzipien über Bord gekippt haben, um 2017 an die Regierung zu kommen. Hat aber nicht geklappt.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist bisher nicht passiert...


Wirklich?
Hmm...
Was macht eigentlich Joschka Fischer heute so?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich Joschka Fischer heute so?



Der war als Berater für kleine Familienbetriebe wie BWM oder RWE tätig.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

lol......


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Hmm...
> Was macht eigentlich Joschka Fischer heute so?


Du meinst, dass er eine Professur angenommen hat? Oh Graus, er bereichert sich ....
Jeder billige CDU Rechtsanwalt verdient mehr nebenbei....

Es gibt keine einzige Parteispendenaffäre der Grünen, keine einzige. Ganz im Gegensatz
zu allen anderen Parteien, insbesondere den konservativen und Rechtsextremen, Das 
erste, was die AfD machte, als sie am Trog war: Bereichern, mit Aktionen wie "Gold
verkaufen", den Verkaufserlös als Bundeszuschuß doppelt zu bekommen und  dann mit
schlimmsten Parteispenden Skandalen, die gerade durch die letzten Erfahrungen mit
strengeren Gesetzen verhindert werden sollten, hunderttausend einzusacken.

Aber das Volk will verarscht werden und rennt zu Pegida und zum Flügel. Es ist so
lächerlich. Was gibt es denn von der AfD für Konzepte? Aha, viel mehr Bundeswehr-
mittel, wo soll da wohl wieder gekürzt werden....


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

Was haben die Grünen denn während ihrer einzigen Regierungsbeteiligung so geschafft?


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass er eine Professur angenommen hat? Oh Graus, er bereichert sich ....
> Jeder billige CDU Rechtsanwalt verdient mehr nebenbei....


Also das bezweifel ich.
Außer der billige Anwalt arbeitet für die Öllobby.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass er eine Professur angenommen hat? Oh Graus, er bereichert sich ....
> Jeder billige CDU Rechtsanwalt verdient mehr nebenbei....
> 
> Es gibt keine einzige Parteispendenaffäre der Grünen, keine einzige. Ganz im Gegensatz
> ...



Ich bin ein Mitglied der Gesellschaft.   Und ich will nicht verarscht werden   !


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also das bezweifel ich.
> Außer der billige Anwalt arbeitet für die Öllobby.



Fischer hat seine Berater Firma. Das mit der Gastprofessur war mal kurz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was haben die Grünen denn während ihrer einzigen Regierungsbeteiligung so geschafft?


Das EEG, die weltweite Basis dafür, dass heute weite Teile des Stroms aus Sonne und Wind gewonnen werden.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Mitglied der Gesellschaft.   Und ich will nicht verarscht werden   !


Muharrr, das ist nur die Spitze vom Eisberg. Prinzipiell eine schöne Sache, in Deutschland mutieren Gewerkschaften und Betriebsräte leider immer wieder zum verlängerten Arm der Geschäftsleitung. Der Betriebsrat darf in Deinem Namen mit Betriebsvereinbarungen Deine Arbeitsverträge ändern. Sauber...
VW: Ermittlungen gegen Betriebsratschef Bernd Osterloh - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also das bezweifel ich.


Mach doch einfach die Augen auf und recherchiere zwei Minuten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: abgeordnetenwatch.de | Das sind die Nebeneinkuenfte der Bundestagsabgeordneten

,,,


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das EEG, die weltweite Basis dafür, dass heute weite Teile des Stroms aus Sonne und Wind gewonnen werden.


Wir der aber nicht ins Ausland verkauft?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*

ich würde es wie Boris machen .....  erstmal grundsanieren   .

Das Schlimme ist ja  , egal ob du wählen warst oder nicht  .  Selbst wenn du winnerpartei gewählt hast  ,  kümmern die sich ein Scheiß um dich  und machen es für dich immer mehr beschissener .
Das ist Demokratie  :/

Klar , wenn man das endlich gecheckt hat nach zig mal wählen   .  Ist man auch anfälliger für illegale Sachen und die Moral bzw die Menschlichkeit wird ausgeblendet bzw bleibt auf der Strecke.

Deswegen sag ich ja ,  am Besten gleich so machen wie die " Normalen " und das deutsche System komplett ausnutzen   und erst ganicht wählen gehen  .

Schade das man das Wissen  an seine Kinder weitergibt bzw vererbt , was aber normal ist .


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das EEG, die weltweite Basis dafür, dass heute weite Teile des Stroms aus Sonne und Wind gewonnen werden.



Und die Grundlage geschaffen, dass sich Unternehmen davon befreien lassen.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2019)

Ganz davon abgesehen, das außer Wasserkraftwerke Solar und Wind CO²-Fußabdruck immer positiv ist, nie negativ.
Und Recyceln fast unmöglich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wir der aber nicht ins Ausland verkauft?


Du hast ers nicht verstanden. Wir haben subventioniert, darum wurde hier entwickelt und produziert.

Und weil es so erfolgreich war, wurde es überall auf der Welt, vor allem in China, übernommen. Nur Merkel,
hat dieses grüne Zeugs wie Windkraft und Solarindustrie mit geschickten Manövern zerstört. So wurden
Ausbauzahlen unverbindlich, geändern, rauf und runter gesetzt, die jede Planung verhinderte, es wurde
chinesisches Dumping zugelassen und dann wurden Hochseeanlagen absurd gefördert, die sich nur die
großen Energieversorger leisten können mit Anlagen aus Dänemark.

 Solche Kleinigkeiten wie Stromanschlüsse braucht man nicht, weil die Gewinne auch ohne Anschluss fließen
 und die EVUs dann zusätzlich Kohle und Kernkraftwerkstrom verkaufen können. Unsere Merkel, zusammen
mit CDU uns SPD gut vernetzt in der Energiewirtschaft.

Wenn Du Dir den heutigen Anteil der EE weltweit anschaust, dass ist das einzig der Verdienst des EEGs der
Grünen. Aber das will ja keiner sehen....



Research schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen, das außer Wasserkraftwerke  Solar und Wind CO²-Fußabdruck immer positiv ist, nie negativ.
> Und Recyceln fast unmöglich.


Das ist völlig falsch. Gerade Flächenwasserkraftwerke sind ökologischer Sprengstoff und erzeugen durch hunderte km² absaufende Wälder mehr CO2 zusammen mit den aberwitzigen Mengen Beton mehr CO2, als man mit Kohlekraftwerken erzeugt hätte. Aber billig sind sie. Windkraftwerke brauchen ein paar Monate, um die eingesetzte Energie heraus zu bekommen und sind perfekt zu rezyceln, Solaranlagen brauchen wenige Jahre und Siliziumzellen sind keine Umweltbelastung. Die Hetzkampagnen betreffen kaum eingesetzte Dünnschichtzellen auf Germaniumbasis, die Blei und Cadmium enthalten. Das ist ähnlich gefährlich, wie farbige Gläser, die ebenso Schwermetallionen zur Färbung einsetzen.


----------



## JePe (26. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Betriebsrat darf in Deinem Namen mit Betriebsvereinbarungen Deine Arbeitsverträge ändern.



OT:

Noe. darf er nicht. Normenpyramide und so. Dass es rueckgratlose Betriebsraete gibt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt - und dass es genug Gesinde gibt, dass sich gerne fuer derlei Spielchen hergibt, auch. Aber grundsaetzlich kann ein Betriebsrat nicht per Betriebsvereinbarung eine guenstigere einzelvertragliche Regelung aushebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was haben die Grünen denn während ihrer einzigen Regierungsbeteiligung so geschafft?



Die Agenda 2010. Also gewissermaßen eine staatlich subventionierte Absenkung der Lohnstückkosten. Durch das auf Drohung und Sanktion fußende Hartz-IV-Regime in Kombination mit einer weitgehenden "Liberalisierung" des Unwesens von Werksverträgen und Leiharbeit, damit auch ja genug unterbezahlte Scheissjobs vorhanden sind, die von den völlig verängstigten Hartzern angenommen werden müssen. Ah, und den erste und, nicht von der UN legitimierten Angriffskrieg einer deutschen Armee seit 1945. 
Hat ordentlich was aus sich gemacht, Joschka der alte Steineschmeisser.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

Hartz 4 Hatz5 Hartz6  ,    mir doch scheissegal


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

Ach egal kann gelöscht werden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Noe. darf er nicht. Normenpyramide und so. Dass es rueckgratlose Betriebsraete gibt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt - und dass es genug Gesinde gibt, dass sich gerne fuer derlei Spielchen hergibt, auch. Aber grundsaetzlich kann ein Betriebsrat nicht per Betriebsvereinbarung eine guenstigere einzelvertragliche Regelung aushebeln.


Komisch, bei uns wurde vom Betriebsrat abgesegnet die Wochenarbeitszeit ohne jeden Ausgleich von 37h auf 40h erweitert. Aber Du hast Recht, nicht mein Arbeitsvertrag wurde geändert, sondern es gab eine befristete aber bindende Betriebsvereinbarung. Das ist für mich defacto dasselbe, aber natürlich blieb juristisch mein Arbeitsvertrag unangetastet.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Agenda 2010. Also gewissermaßen eine staatlich subventionierte Absenkung der Lohnstückkosten. Durch das auf Drohung und Sanktion fußende Hartz-IV-Regime in Kombination mit einer weitgehenden "Liberalisierung" des Unwesens von Werksverträgen und Leiharbeit, damit auch ja genug unterbezahlte Scheissjobs vorhanden sind, die von den völlig verängstigten Hartzern angenommen werden müssen. Ah, und den erste und, nicht von der UN legitimierten Angriffskrieg einer deutschen Armee seit 1945.
> Hat ordentlich was aus sich gemacht, Joschka der alte Steineschmeisser.



Ich geh arbeiten ,  bin arbeitslos ... krieg arbeitslosen Geld .

warum brauchen wir 2 Sachen ?    arbeitslos ist arbeitslos  . fertig


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was haben die Grünen denn während ihrer einzigen Regierungsbeteiligung so geschafft?


Zulassung von Hedge Fonds, noch weitergehende "Liberalisierung" und Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte als unter Kohl und z.B. massig Steuersenkungen für Unternehmen und Reiche. Alles übrigens mit freudiger Unterstützung von FDP und Union.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

Ups wollte doch nur meinen anderen Beitrag editieren.
Sorry.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

da wir jetzt eh schon abschweifen 

warum hat Monsanto Bayer gekauft ?   

Glyphosat ist giftig   .   und unsere Politiker geben einen Aufschub  !?  Kann man die Leute noch 1 Jahr lang mehr vergiften   xD

Unsere Politiker haben keinen Plan  ,  und richten unser Deutschland echt zu Grunde   .     Hut ab


----------



## keinnick (26. Juli 2019)

Uff, Glyphosat ist giftig? Das hätte ich jetzt von einem Unkrautvernichtungsmittel aber nicht gedacht.  Und warum hat Bayer Monsanto gekauft (nein, Monsato hat nicht Bayer gekauft, editiere mal Deinen Post) ? Denk mal scharf nach. Es könnte mit Profiten zu tun haben. Nur haben sie sich verkalkuliert.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Uff, Glyphosat ist giftig? Das hätte ich jetzt von einem Unkrautvernichtungsmittel aber nicht gedacht.  Und warum hat Bayer Monsanto gekauft (nein, Monsato hat nicht Bayer gekauft, editiere mal Deinen Post) ? Denk mal scharf nach. Es könnte mit Profiten zu tun haben. Nur haben sie sich verkalkuliert.



ehrlich gesagt  verstehe ich deinen Post nicht wirklich in dem Zusammenhang   .    aber ich weiß schon was du meinst   

viel Spaß mit deiner Einstellung   ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2019)

Die "Giftigkeit", bzw. krebserregende Wirkung von Glyphosat scheint in Wissenschaftskreisen durchaus umstritten zu sein. Die Studien, die das belegen sollen, weisen anscheinend grobe methodische Mängel auf. Aber selbst wenn Glyphosat tatsächlich so gefährlich sein sollte - da sind halt mächtige Lobbykräfte am Werke. So dass es für die Politik durchaus schwer sein dürfte, zwischen einem Verprellen der Lobby ( =nach dem Ausscheiden aus der Politik weniger lukrative Beraterverträge, aber auch weniger Parteispenden etc.) und einem Gefährden der eigenen Popularität beim Wahlvolk abzuwägen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Agenda 2010. Also gewissermaßen eine staatlich subventionierte Absenkung der Lohnstückkosten. Durch das auf Drohung und Sanktion fußende Hartz-IV-Regime in Kombination mit einer weitgehenden "Liberalisierung" des Unwesens von Werksverträgen und Leiharbeit, damit auch ja genug unterbezahlte Scheissjobs vorhanden sind, die von den völlig verängstigten Hartzern angenommen werden müssen. Ah, und den erste und, nicht von der UN legitimierten Angriffskrieg einer deutschen Armee seit 1945.
> Hat ordentlich was aus sich gemacht, Joschka der alte Steineschmeisser.



Die Agenda Politik ist ja auf Schröders Kopf gewachsen. Die Grünen haben nur abgenickt. Muss man als Koalitionspartner ja.
Mir ging es darum, was die Grünen tatsächlich gerissen haben.
Dosenpfand fällt da ein. Nur eben nicht zu Ende gedacht. Heute hat man mehr Einwegflaschen als jemals zuvor.
Und auf Mallorca zahlt man nicht mal Pfand -- da werden die Plastikflaschen einfach irgendwo hingeworfen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Zulassung von Hedge Fonds, noch weitergehende "Liberalisierung" und Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte als unter Kohl und z.B. massig Steuersenkungen für Unternehmen und Reiche. Alles übrigens mit freudiger Unterstützung von FDP und Union.



Wenn ich nicht irre, hat das die SPD gemacht, die Grünen haben nur abgenickt. 
Mir geht es aber darum, was die Grünen selbst eingebracht und durchgesetzt haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Agenda Politik ist ja auf Schröders Kopf gewachsen. Die Grünen haben nur abgenickt. Muss man als Koalitionspartner ja.
> Mir ging es darum, was die Grünen tatsächlich gerissen haben.
> Dosenpfand fällt da ein. Nur eben nicht zu Ende gedacht. Heute hat man mehr Einwegflaschen als jemals zuvor.
> Und auf Mallorca zahlt man nicht mal Pfand -- da werden die Plastikflaschen einfach irgendwo hingeworfen.
> ...



Ist für mich kein großer Unterschied, ob sie aus Machtkalkül einfach abgenickt oder das selbst eingebracht haben. Das Dosenpfand geht übriigens auf die Union zurück, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Also die Verordnung/das Gesetz, dass ab einem bestimmten Anteil von Einweggetränkeverpackungen ein Pfand auf eben solche eingeführt werden solle.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Agenda Politik ist ja auf Schröders Kopf gewachsen. Die Grünen haben nur abgenickt. Muss man als Koalitionspartner ja.
> Mir ging es darum, was die Grünen tatsächlich gerissen haben.
> Dosenpfand fällt da ein. Nur eben nicht zu Ende gedacht. Heute hat man mehr Einwegflaschen als jemals zuvor.
> Und auf Mallorca zahlt man nicht mal Pfand -- da werden die Plastikflaschen einfach irgendwo hingeworfen.
> ...



Ich frag mich auch 20 Jahre später , warum nur auf " Getränke " mit Kohlensäure / Sprudel drin   Pfand erhoben wird ?    

Plastik ist plastik  .   in Klammern  .

Aber wenn ich eine Plastikflasche nicht in das Recyclingsystem zurückführen kann nur weil damals in dem Getränk keine Kohlensäure drin war ,   krieg ich ne Ader und es ärgert mich .
Ich bin kein HardcoreÖko und esse auch Fleisch  ,   aber sowas kostzt mich echt an    ,   und ich hab kein Bock das Plastik aus Trotz in den Wald zu schmeißen

Solche Gesetze gehen überhaupt nicht  !


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben nur abgenickt.


Die Grünen haben da fleißig mitgemacht und wenn man sich die Abstimmungsprotokolle von damals mal auf der Bundestagseite raussucht, haben die dem mit noch größerer Mehrheit zugestimmt als die SPD.



> Wenn ich nicht irre, hat das die SPD gemacht, die Grünen haben nur abgenickt.


Nein, die Grünen haben fleißig mitgemacht und die waren sogar froh als Lafontaine weg war, auch wenn der so manchen Bock im Laufe seiner politischen Karriere geschossen hat, weil der als größter Bremser bei dem Humbug galt.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die Agenda 2010. Also gewissermaßen eine  staatlich subventionierte Absenkung der Lohnstückkosten. Durch das auf  Drohung und Sanktion fußende Hartz-IV-Regime in Kombination mit einer  weitgehenden "Liberalisierung" des Unwesens von Werksverträgen und  Leiharbeit, damit auch ja genug unterbezahlte Scheissjobs vorhanden  sind, die von den völlig verängstigten Hartzern angenommen werden  müssen.


Nicht nur bei den abhängig Beschäftigten. Siehe die  ganzen angeblichen "Selbstständigen" z.B. im Bereich Lieferdienste und Spedition, die  kaum die Butter aufs Brot verdienen und so auch erst durch die  Deregulierung möglich wurden.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schröder hat sich fürs Team geopfert und muss jetzt von dem leben, was er von Putin bekommt.



Das aber mehr als sehr reichlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Research schrieb:


> Ich vergifte mal die Debatte:
> 2017
> In Berlin kostet im Schnitt, pro Jahr/Mann ein nicht abgeschobener, illegaler "Flüchtling" (Kein Asylgrund) 10.000€.
> Davon gibt es ~ 10.000.


Ab diesem Satz habe ich aufgehört zu lesen ...

Ein "illegaler Flüchtling" bekommt kein Geld. 
Menschen, die eine Unterstützung bekommen,
haben einen legalen Anspruch auf die Mittel.

Duldungen werden aus guten Gründen ausgesprochen:
Duldung & Duldungsrecht - Anwalt.org

Und wer diese Duldungen abschaffen will, will 
an anderer Stelle die Menschenrechte aushebeln.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ab diesem Satz habe ich aufgehört zu lesen ...
> 
> Ein "illegaler Flüchtling" bekommt kein Geld.
> Menschen, die eine Unterstützung bekommen,
> haben einen legalen Anspruch.



Jein. Menschen mit Duldung halten sich illegal in Deutschland auf, für die Dauer der Gültigkeit der Duldung fällt nur die Strafbarkeit des Delikts "Illegaler Aufenthalt" weg und sie dürfen nicht zwangsweise abgeschoben werden. Sie sind weiterhin ausreisepflichtig, aber eben nicht "vollziehbar ausreisepflichtig". Mit Duldung kannst du aber Sozialleistungen nach dem Asylbewerberleistungsgesetz beziehen. Das ist in der Regel und je nach Unterbringungsform weniger als die klassische Hilfe zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhalt nach SGBII/SGBXII (in manchen Bundesländern wird es auch noch immer sehr restriktiv mit Gutscheinen statt Auszahlung von Teilbeträgen gehandhabt). Nach 15 Monaten Bezug von Leistungen nach AsylbLG werden die Leistungen dann angeglichen an die erwähnten SGBII/SGBXII Leistungen (ALGII/"Hartz IV"). Rechtlich halten sich Personen mit Duldung also illegal in Deutschland auf und beziehen dennoch legal Sozialleistungen.

/edit: Typos (Schmartphones mit ihrer blöden "Autokorrektur" taugen einfach nicht für mehr als Einzeiler)


----------



## hoffgang (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: wohin versickern unsere Steuergelder ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen  das  43 Milliarden nicht reichen ,    und es einem in den Nachrichten immer verklickert wird  das die Bundeswehr marode ist  .....
> Oder stecken die sich 90% selber in die Tasche ?
> Wichtig ist!    ist das jährlich oder nicht  ,  wenn nein  ....von wann bis wann !?
> Warum sagen die nicht wieviel im Jahr !?    Verteidigungsausgaben: Zwei-Prozent-Ziel - wer hat's erfunden? | tagesschau.de



Bei Menschen die sagen "ich kann mir nicht vorstellen xyz" liegt dies meistens an begrenztem Vorstellungsvermögen.
Um es kurz zu machen, die aktuelle Einsatzlage an Material ist eine direkte Folge aus wiederholten Bundeswehrreformen und Sparmaßnahmen die der Einsatzzbereitschaft nachhaltig geschadet haben.

Z.b. die Aktion, für Schiffe der Marine keine Ersatzteile mehr auf Lager zu halten. War als Sparmaßnahme gedacht, beißt uns nun in den Hintern, einerseits, weil die Beschaffung der Teile jetzt länger dauert und mehr kostet und das Schiff so für deutlich längere Zeit nicht einsatzbereit ist.
Ersatzteil-Engpass: Marine-Misere: Deutschlands U-Boote sind alle kaputt | shz.de

Man hat jahrelang gespart, 2009 z.b. war in der gesamten! Panzertruppe ein Mangel an Antriebszahnkränzen für den Leopard 2 zu bemerken. Die Panzer wurden gefahren bis die Zahnkränze verschlissen waren, dann stand der Bock nur noch rum.

Das Problem Teil 2: Die Wirtschaft und die BW wollten alles modern "just in time" machen, wie die tollen Logistikgötter das eben vorgeschlagen haben. Doof nur dass es sich bei Ersatzteilen für Uboote und Panzer nicht um Alltagsgegenstände handelt, d.h. die Fertigungsstraßen hierfür sind entweder ausgelastet mit Aufträgen oder stillgelegt. Beids führt zu höheren Kosten und längerer Dauer bis das Ersatzteil, was ja gerade benötigt wird, auch tatsächlich da ankommt wo es hinsoll. 
Problem Teil 3: Dadurch werden funktionsfähige Systeme über Gebühr belastet, teilweise Wartungsintervalle verlängert oder gar verschoben und von einer Übung zur nächsten geworfen - bis diese auch kaputt sind. Verschleiß kommt, machste nix gegen. 

Das ist nicht während VdLs Amtszeit entstanden und auch AKK kann da nix für. Das ist ein Prozess der seit der Wiedervereinigung stattfindet und bislang, auch dank der Weigerung mehr Geld zur Verfügung zu stellen, nicht aufgehalten wurde.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2019)

Ein Kollege, der vor einiger Zeit freiwilligen Wehrdienst geleistet hat und für die Beschaffung von Ersatzteilen zuständig war, hat das auch recht eindrücklich geschildert. Für jedes kleine Panzerersatzteil, das in der Instandsetzungswerkstatt benötigt wird, muss ein riesiger bürokratischer Bestellaufwand betrieben werden, von mehreren Ebenen vor Ort abgezeichnet, per Post (!) quer durch Deutschland geschickt werden zu einer zivilen Stelle (irgendein Amt des Verteidigungsministeriums), die nicken ab, dann geht der Auftrag an die Vertragspartner in der Wirtschaft. Und da die Produktionsstraßen tw. still liegen, muss dann erstmal gewartet bzw. gesammelt werden, bis genug Bestellungen des jeweiligen Ersatzteils zusammen gekommen sind, damit es sich überhaupt lohnt, die Produktionsstraße wieder anzuwerfen. 
Das kommt halt davon, wenn die öffentliche Hand eigene Kompetenzen zunehmend an "den Markt" abgibt. Die BW ist da nur ein wunderbares Beispiel von vielen - wobei ich persönlich der Meinung bin, dass die spätestens im Weißbuch 2016 niedergelegte Rolle der Bundeswehr (entsprechend dem SiKo-Papier "Neue Macht, neue Verantwortung") untragbar ist und ein Fokus der Bundeswehr auf ihre tatsächliche, verfassungsmäßige Aufgabe ("Landesverteidigung") die Situation deutlich verbessern, den Haushalt entlasten und auch politisch dringend notwendig wäre. Aber das ist wieder eine andere Debatte...


----------



## hoffgang (27. Juli 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die BW ist da nur ein wunderbares Beispiel von vielen - wobei ich persönlich der Meinung bin, dass die spätestens im Weißbuch 2016 niedergelegte Rolle der Bundeswehr (entsprechend dem SiKo-Papier "Neue Macht, neue Verantwortung") untragbar ist und ein Fokus der Bundeswehr auf ihre tatsächliche, verfassungsmäßige Aufgabe ("Landesverteidigung") die Situation deutlich verbessern, den Haushalt entlasten und auch politisch dringend notwendig wäre. Aber das ist wieder eine andere Debatte...



Das stimmt, das wäre eine andere Debatte, zumal wir Bündnisverpflichtungen dahingehend ernst nehmen da diese Bündnisse eben unsere Sicherheit garantieren. Ein Fokus nur auf die Landesverteidigung kann uns langfristig unsicherer machen wenn man alle Eventualitäten weiterspinnt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Juli 2019)

Ich würde es nicht als alternativlos gesetzt sehen, dass unsere Bündnisverpflichtungen unsere Sicherheit garantieren. Das kann man auch anders diskutieren.


----------



## hoffgang (27. Juli 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht als alternativlos gesetzt sehen, dass unsere Bündnisverpflichtungen unsere Sicherheit garantieren. Das kann man auch anders diskutieren.



Naja, die NATO hat schon was für sich und auch im Rahmen der EU verpflichten wir uns gemeinsame Ziele zu verfolgen. An der EU Battlegroup beteilligen wir uns ja auch jedes Jahr. Ich würd schon sagen dass wir absehbar keine Alternative haben, aber das geht schon vom Thema ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du alleine die rund 180.000 Mann der Bundeswehr ein Jahr lang bezahlen willst sind schon rund 10 Mille weg. Dann haste noch kein Material gekauft, keine Einsätze gefahren und erst rechts nichts saniert.
> Eine Truppe die tatsächlich voll einsatzfähig / saniert ist in der Stärke unserer BW dürfte Größenordnung die ersten Jahre das 10-fache als die 43 Milliarden kosten.
> 
> Ob man tatsächlich ein voll einsatzfähiges stehendes Heer von 180.000 Mann braucht ist eine ganz andere Frage - aber dass man sowas nicht (vernünftig) mit ner Handvoll Milliarden durchziehen kann ist klar (und mittlerweile am Zustand der Truppe offensichtlich).



10 Milliarden für 180000 Mann? Das wären im Schnitt 4600 € Personalkosten pro Monat und somit selbst nach Abzug Abgeberseitiger Unkosten eine verdammt gute Bezahlung. Was ich allgemein bei dem Bundeswehrgejammer nicht verstehe:
Wieso haben die abseits kaum erfolgender Beschaffung und dem Personal überhaupt hohe Ausgaben? Eine Armee soll und muss per Definition selbstversorgend sein. Wenn Krieg ist und der Leo hat eine Macke, kann man auch keinen Auftrag an Krupp vergeben, sondern dann muss man ihn schnellstmöglich wieder Einsatzbereit haben. Und ein erheblicher Teil der zahlreichen Angestellten ist mit genau solchen Wartungsaufgaben betreut. Da verlange ich ehrlich gesagt, dass die jedes mechanische Teil selbst und damit im Rahmen des ohnehin gezahlten Soldes für 0 € generalüberholen oder auch zum reinen Materialpreis nachfertigen können und allenfalls bei komplexer Elektronik einkaufen müssen. Stattdessen höre ich in den Nachrichten, dass selbst Gewehre nicht einsatzbereit sind und teuer neubeschafft werden sollen. Was bitte schön kann an einem Gewehr kaputt gehen, dass man es komplett austauschen soll? Lauf in Friedenszeiten kaputtgeballert?? Wir haben genug Probleme mit Nazis, die WW2 Antiquitäten einsatzbereit halten, aber die Bundeswehr arbeitet nach dem Apple-Prinzip.




compisucher schrieb:


> Und... im Gegensatz zu vielen Ländern, die Löschflugzeuge haben, haben wir eine ungleich höhere dichte an Feuerwehr, dafür aber kaum Seen oder Küste, wo die Löschflugzeuge nachfüllen können - die Struktur ist einfach anders.



Seen haben wir eigentlich eine ganze Menge und Wassernetze mit Hydranten um in der Nähe von Landegelegenheiten nachzutanken noch viel mehr. Insbesondere verglichen mit dem Mittelmeerraum. Genau das dreht den Bedarf aber vermutlich eher um: Wie können relativ große Flächen auch bequem mit Schlauchleitungen abdecken. Laut Wiki liegt der (Guiness-)Rekord bei fast 50 km, soweit dürfte keine einzige Stelle Deutschlands von einer Wasserquelle entfernt sein und zwei Löschfahrzeuge mit je 4 m³ Kapazität dürften, wenn sie nur 5-10 km weit zum nachtanken fahren muss, einen ähnlichen Durchsatz wie ein viel schnelleres Löschflugzeug mit 6 m³, aber 50 km Anflugstrecke schaffen.




> Zum Geld:
> Es gibt bindende Zusagen im Rahmen der NATO, die von allen Ländern 2% vom BiP für die Verteidigung abfordert.
> Vertrag ist Vertrag, Zusage ist Zusage.



Hatten wir an anderer Stelle schon - die 2% sind nicht bindend und "Verteidigung" ist relativ. Allein das US-Verteidigungsministerium gibt rund 1/5 seines 2019er Budgets für Überseeaktivitäten, Sozial- und Gesundheitskosten, Angehörige und ähnliches aus. Die komplette Küstenwache zählt als Teil der bewaffneten Truppe. Veteranen werden über ein eigenes, militärbezogenes System versorgt. Die meisten großen Forschungszentren sind militärisch - egal ob Supercomputer, Raumfahrt oder autonomes Fahren: Ist in den USA alles vom Militär finanziert. Und das sind nur die kleinen Häppchen. Richtig, richtig viel Geld fließt in die Wirtschaftssubventionen. Während die Bundeswehr selbst die Instandhaltung an zivile Kräfte auslagert, bezahlt das US-Militär die Offenhaltung ganzer Werke oder legt zusätzliche Schiffe auf Kiel, nur damit die Werft nicht zumacht. Und während 2400 F-35 inklusive Entwicklungskosten 240 Milliarden Billionen US-Dollar kosten sollen, also 100 Millionen pro Stück, wird die SU-57 auf 10 Millionen geschätzt.
In Deutschland werden Steuergelder zwar in gleicher Weise rausgehauen, aber weil bei uns nicht alles als extra geil gilt, sobald die Nationalflagge dranklebt und ein Uniformierter davor steht (sondern da genaue Gegenteil), wird bei uns selbst Forschung mit rein militärischem Nutzen getarnt und als ziviles Projekt an Unis aus dem Wissenschaftsbudget finanziert.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Insbesondere weil Führerschein "B" nur noch bis zu 3,5to gilt und schon 7,5 t in weiter Ferne liegen.



Die meisten Klasse B Inhaber sind nachweislich schon mit ihrem 2,5 t SUV überfordert, fahren aber trotzdem damit. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Was haben die Grünen denn während ihrer einzigen Regierungsbeteiligung so geschafft?



EEG, Atomausaustieg, Öko-Landwirtschaft & Bio-Siegel, Gleichberechtigung der Frauen entscheident vorangebracht,...
Nicht schlecht für eine Partei, die in dieser Zeit im Schnitt 7% in den Wahlen erreicht hat. Zum Vergleich: Die Linke hat 2017 9% geholt. Die FDP 11%. Die AFD sogar fast 13%. Was haben die denn so in der laufenden Legislaturperiode geschafft?




keinnick schrieb:


> Uff, Glyphosat ist giftig? Das hätte ich jetzt von einem Unkrautvernichtungsmittel aber nicht gedacht.  Und warum hat Bayer Monsanto gekauft (nein, Monsato hat nicht Bayer gekauft, editiere mal Deinen Post) ? Denk mal scharf nach. Es könnte mit Profiten zu tun haben. Nur haben sie sich verkalkuliert.



Tjo. Ich sag mal: Seit der Übernahme gab es keinerlei neue Erkenntnisse über Monsanto- oder über Bayer-Produkte und ihre aktuellen "Profite" entsprechen dem, was wirklich viele Leute vorhergesagt haben.
Wenn man bei Bayer so blöd ist, dass man selbst bei einfachsten Kalkulationen dermaßen daneben liegt, dann soll man gemäß kapitalistischer Logik Pleite gehen und den Geschäftsbetrieb anderen Firmen überlassen, die mehr von der Sache verstehen.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die "Giftigkeit", bzw. krebserregende Wirkung von Glyphosat scheint in Wissenschaftskreisen durchaus umstritten zu sein. Die Studien, die das belegen sollen, weisen anscheinend grobe methodische Mängel auf.



Behauptet so jedenfalls Monsanto. Umgekehrt haben die Studien, die die Krebsgefahr widerlegen sollen, die unschöne Angewohnheit, dass Monsanto sie selbst durchgeführt oder zumindest bezahlt hat und dass die genauen Ergebnisse und Dokumentationen unter Verschluss gehalten/nur Zulassungsbehörden gezeigt werden, sodass niemand auch nur nachprüfen könnte, ob die Methoden denn brauchbar waren.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 10 Milliarden für 180000 Mann? Das wären im Schnitt 4600 € Personalkosten pro Monat und somit selbst nach Abzug Abgeberseitiger Unkosten eine verdammt gute Bezahlung.


Das ist zu verkürzt dargestellt. In den Personalkosten sind auch noch die Besoldungen und Gehälter der Zivilen Angestellten mit drin sowie die Pensionen für Soldaten und Beamte a.D. Und das nicht nur für die der Bundeswehr, sondern auch die des BMVg und aller in dessen Geschäftsbereich und nachgeordneten Stellen tätigen Personen. Die Personalkosten selber sind wiederrum Bestand der Betriebsausgaben, die, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, was bei knapp über 50% des Gesamtetats ausmachen. Mit diesen rund 50% ist noch kein einziger Panzer auf dem Kasernengelände oder außerhalb rumgerollt oder auch nur ein Schuss Munition fürs Gewehr G36 gekauft.


----------



## JePe (27. Juli 2019)

OT



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Komisch, bei uns wurde vom Betriebsrat abgesegnet die Wochenarbeitszeit ohne jeden Ausgleich von 37h auf 40h erweitert. Aber Du hast Recht, nicht mein Arbeitsvertrag wurde geändert, sondern es gab eine befristete aber bindende Betriebsvereinbarung. Das ist für mich defacto dasselbe, aber natürlich blieb juristisch mein Arbeitsvertrag unangetastet.



Dann habt Ihr Eure "Interessensvertretung" hoffentlich abgewaehlt. Ich bin schon ein paar Tage aus dem Geschaeft und am Ende muesste ein Jurist sowohl die Betriebsvereinbarung als auch Deinen Individualvertrag einsehen, aber - die Wochenarbeitszeit kann grundsaetzlich nicht Regelungsgegenstand einer Betriebsvereinbarung sein (nur Anfang und Ende der taeglichen Arbeitszeit). Allenfalls kann ein Betriebsrat eine Betriebsvereinbarung ueber eine voruebergehende Erhoehung der Wochenarbeitszeit (also z. B. Ueberstunden) abschliessen - dann aber nicht in der Weise, dass er eine Verguetung eventueller Mehrarbeit ausschliesst oder Lohneinbussen als Folge einer verkuerzten Arbeitszeit an Deiner statt akzeptiert. Ein Betriebsrat hat kein Einrederecht in den zwischen Dir und Deinem Arbeitgeber geschlossenen Vertrag. Wollte der Arbeitgeber den Vertrag aendern, muesste er mit Dir einen neuen schliessen.

Ein klassischer Regelungsgegenstand waere - Du schliesst einen Vertrag ueber 37 Stunden / Woche im Schichtdienst; Arbeitgeber und Betriebsrat schliessen eine Vereinbarung darueber ab, wann die Schichten beginnen & enden, wie sie angeordnet werden etc. Auch hier wuerde aber das Prinzip der Normenpyramide gelten - Gesetz, Vertrag, Vereinbarung. Ein Vertrag kann grundsaetzlich nicht gegen das Gesetz verstossen und eine Vereinbarung keinen Vertrag brechen (es sei denn, die Regelung im Arbeitsvertrag oder in der Betriebsvereinbarung waere die fuer den Arbeitnehmer guenstigere).

/OT


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Juli 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> Behauptet so jedenfalls Monsanto. Umgekehrt haben die Studien, die die Krebsgefahr widerlegen sollen, die unschöne Angewohnheit, dass Monsanto sie selbst durchgeführt oder zumindest bezahlt hat und dass die genauen Ergebnisse und Dokumentationen unter Verschluss gehalten/nur Zulassungsbehörden gezeigt werden, sodass niemand auch nur nachprüfen könnte, ob die Methoden denn brauchbar waren.



Die insgesamt 107 von Bayer-Monsanto finanzierten Studien wurden in der Tat erst auf Druck der EFSA (European Food Safety Administration, meine ich) freigegeben und veröffentlicht. Dir sind also keineswegs in irgendeiner Form Verschlusssache. Was etwas seltsam ist, weil sowohl diese, als auch rein durch öffentliche Gelder finanzierten Studien zu Glyphosat anscheinend keine über das für ein hochwirksame Herbizid zu erwartende hinausgehende gesundheitliche Risiko nachweisen konnten. Eine einzelne, möglicherweise Risiken implizierende Studie wurde sogar von Bayer-Monsanto selbst veröffentlicht. Die liegt von der Aussagekraft her etwa auf einem Level mit der Einschätzung einer einzigen der vielen, auf verschiedenen nationalen und supranationalen Ebenen mit dieser Frage betreuten Risikobewertungsagenturen, die Glyphosat ein erhöhtes Krebsrisiko zugesprochen hat. Die entsprechende Agentur hat dies übrigens such für Nutella und Leberwurst festgestellt. 

Es ist nicht so, dass ich Bayer-Monsanto oder irgendeinem anderen Monopolisten über den Weg trauen würde. Aber als jemand, der auch schon für bekannte dt. Campaigning-Organisationen gearbeitet hat, würde ich nicht zu unkritisch gegenüber diesen sein. Da stehen auch durchaus Interessen hinter. In diesem Fall evtl. von Bio-Landwirtschaftsverbänden (Fun Fact: die in Dtld. 50% mehr Nitratbelastung pro qm Ackerfläche verursachen als konventionelle Landwirtschaft).


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> EEG, Atomausaustieg, Öko-Landwirtschaft & Bio-Siegel, Gleichberechtigung der Frauen entscheident vorangebracht,...
> Nicht schlecht für eine Partei, die in dieser Zeit im Schnitt 7% in den Wahlen erreicht hat. Zum Vergleich: Die Linke hat 2017 9% geholt. Die FDP 11%. Die AFD sogar fast 13%. Was haben die denn so in der laufenden Legislaturperiode geschafft?



Ja, EEG. Ich zahle gerne für Unternehmen, die sich befreien lassen. 
Atomausstieg. Wie lange hat der nochmal gehalten? Was hat der uns gekostet? Die Unternehmen klagen ja heute noch.
Bio Siegel? Echt? Welche denn genau? Gibt ja inzwischen Dutzende. 
Die Linke war noch nie in Regierungsverantwortung auf Bundesebene. Die ADF glücklicherweise auch nicht.
Und was ich von der FDP halte, sage ich lieber nicht. 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die insgesamt 107 von Bayer-Monsanto finanzierten Studien wurden in der Tat erst auf Druck der EFSA (European Food Safety Administration, meine ich) freigegeben und veröffentlicht.



Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, in welcher Sendung ich das gesehen habe, kann "Monitor" oder "Frontal" gewesen sein.
Dort hatte man ebenfalls nach solchen Studien geforscht und dann auch welche gefunden. Nur wurden die alle geschwärzt, sodass der Inhalt nicht erkennbar war. Geschwärzt wurden sie, weil darin firmeninterne Sachlagen vorkamen, die als Firmengeheimnis eingestuft wurden. Die Unternehmen haben das geschwärzt und keine gab das frei.


----------



## Körschgen (28. Juli 2019)

FragDenStaat – Portal fuer Informationsfreiheit - FragDenStaat


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juli 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 10 Milliarden für 180000 Mann? Das wären im Schnitt 4600 € Personalkosten pro Monat und somit selbst nach Abzug Abgeberseitiger Unkosten eine verdammt gute Bezahlung.



Das ist in etwa was ein Hauptmann A12 pro Monat Brutto bekommt, d.h. kommt schon ganz gut hin. Die Bundeswehr hat, auch um attraktiv zu sein, zumindest seit ich dabei war, immer gut bezahlt, zumindest Zeitsoldaten / Berufssoldaten. Aber ja, Personalkosten sind verflucht hoch.
Wie weiter oben erwähnt, dazu kommen noch zivile Angestellte etc etc.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich allgemein bei dem Bundeswehrgejammer nicht verstehe:
> Wieso haben die abseits kaum erfolgender Beschaffung und dem Personal überhaupt hohe Ausgaben? Eine Armee soll und muss per Definition selbstversorgend sein. Wenn Krieg ist und der Leo hat eine Macke, kann man auch keinen Auftrag an Krupp vergeben, sondern dann muss man ihn schnellstmöglich wieder Einsatzbereit haben. Und ein erheblicher Teil der zahlreichen Angestellten ist mit genau solchen Wartungsaufgaben betreut. Da verlange ich ehrlich gesagt, dass die jedes mechanische Teil selbst und damit im Rahmen des ohnehin gezahlten Soldes für 0 € generalüberholen oder auch zum reinen Materialpreis nachfertigen können und allenfalls bei komplexer Elektronik einkaufen müssen.



Wenn beim Leo das Kabel im HZF (Hauptzielfernrohr) kaputt ist, dann repariest du ohne Ersatzzteil garnichts. Ist mir mal 2005 passiert, der Bock wurde dann als Ersatzteillager für andere Panzer genutzt. Das Ding ist so voller Elektronik (und ich bin noch A4 gefahren, da war vieles hydraulisch was ab A5 elektrisch wurde), wenn die kaputt geht tauscht du nur noch aus, aber dass da einer fummelt kannst du vergessen. 
Mechanische Teile selbst bearbeiten? Wenn so ein Zahnkranz beim Leo an der Verschleißgrenze ist, dann machst du daran auch nix. Geht nicht dem wieder Stahl zuzuführen, der muss gewechselt werden. Haste dann keinen neuen im Lager, dann ist Ende. Gut, im Krieg würde man sicherlich den ein oder anderen Verschleißpunkt etwas freier auslegen, aber im Friedensbetrieb ist das einfach nur gefährlich. Und nachfertigen? Teile die mehrere dutzend Kilo wiegen und aus Panzerstahl sind? Sorry, aber das geht ein kleinwenig über die Fähigkeiten der BW hinnaus.
In meiner Dienstzeit in der Panzertruppe hatten wir extrem viel selbst repariert, oftmals behelfsmäßig wenn es auf Übungsplätzen notwendig war, aber gibts klare Grenzen wo das einfach nicht möglich ist. Die Truppe macht eine Menge möglich, irgendwann ist aber einfach Schluss.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stattdessen höre ich in den Nachrichten, dass selbst Gewehre nicht einsatzbereit sind und teuer neubeschafft werden sollen. Was bitte schön kann an einem Gewehr kaputt gehen, dass man es komplett austauschen soll? Lauf in Friedenszeiten kaputtgeballert?? Wir haben genug Probleme mit Nazis, die WW2 Antiquitäten einsatzbereit halten, aber die Bundeswehr arbeitet nach dem Apple-Prinzip.




Der Lauf (oder das Rohr...). Lauf tauschen oder neu kaufen sollte beim G36 aufgrund der Bauart auf dasselbe rauskommen. 
Nazis mit WW2 Antiquitäten machen auch kein NSAK (neues Schieß-Ausbildungskonzept) und jagen mehrere hundert Patronen durch den Lauf, mit Pech wird dann ein G36 mehrmals im Jahr für sowas genutzt. Bei Pistolen dasselbe (da kann man den Lauf aber sehr einfach tauschen, das ist nur ein Bauteil, muss dann aber getestet werden, also doch wieder extrem umständlich). Ich hatte mal ein Tanner in 6mm, da konntest du alle paar tausend Schuss den Lauf tauschen, sonst war die Präzision im Eimer. (wenige MM Abweichung auf 300m sind in dem Sport durchaus entscheidend). Wenn ich jetzt ein K98 dahim rumliegen habe und das alle paar Wochen auf den Stand mitnehme und so 40-60 Schuss abgebe, dann hält das Teil bei ein wenig Pflege ewig.
Wenn ich ein G36, z.b. in einer Grundausbildungseinheit habe, das durch mehrere Hände geht und ständig auf dem Schießstand durchgehurt wird, dann noch kaputtgereinigt wird, dann hat das Teil nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Lauf (oder das Rohr...). Lauf tauschen oder neu kaufen sollte beim G36 aufgrund der Bauart auf dasselbe rauskommen.
> Nazis mit WW2 Antiquitäten machen auch kein NSAK (neues Schieß-Ausbildungskonzept) und jagen mehrere hundert Patronen durch den Lauf, mit Pech wird dann ein G36 mehrmals im Jahr für sowas genutzt. Bei Pistolen dasselbe (da kann man den Lauf aber sehr einfach tauschen, das ist nur ein Bauteil, muss dann aber getestet werden, also doch wieder extrem umständlich). Ich hatte mal ein Tanner in 6mm, da konntest du alle paar tausend Schuss den Lauf tauschen, sonst war die Präzision im Eimer. (wenige MM Abweichung auf 300m sind in dem Sport durchaus entscheidend). Wenn ich jetzt ein K98 dahim rumliegen habe und das alle paar Wochen auf den Stand mitnehme und so 40-60 Schuss abgebe, dann hält das Teil bei ein wenig Pflege ewig.
> Wenn ich ein G36, z.b. in einer Grundausbildungseinheit habe, das durch mehrere Hände geht und ständig auf dem Schießstand durchgehurt wird, dann noch kaputtgereinigt wird, dann hat das Teil nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer.



warum tauschen wir bzw wechseln nicht auf das AK-47 oder dem Nachfolger ?

Lieber ein etwas ungenaueres Gewehr was funktioniert als ein präziseres Gewehr was nur 100 Schuss genau abgeben kann , und im Ernstfall verreckt ^^

  (  Alternativ  :    ein M16 oder AR-15  )


----------



## Research (28. Juli 2019)

Abhängigkeit und AK47 hat so viele Nachteile...
Es heist nicht grundlos Massenvernichtungswaffe der Armen.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> OT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OT

Ich schmeiße kurz noch das Stichwort "Günstigkeitsprinzip" rein. In dem Fall 37h gelten vor den 40h. 

Wenn der Betrieb das anders sieht, Arbeitsgericht einschalten. Generell sind Arbeitsgerichte relativ Arbeitnehmer freundlich eingestellt 

/OT


----------



## compisucher (29. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> warum tauschen wir bzw wechseln nicht auf das AK-47 oder dem Nachfolger ?
> 
> Lieber ein etwas ungenaueres Gewehr was funktioniert als ein präziseres Gewehr was nur 100 Schuss genau abgeben kann , und im Ernstfall verreckt ^^
> 
> (  Alternativ  :    ein M16 oder AR-15  )



Statistik:
Das gute alte G3 brauchte im Schnitt 16 Schuss auf einen lethalen Treffer, die AK47 grob 220 Schuss - grausame aber wahre Effizienz.
Die AK47 taugt nur unterhalb von 100 m Schussweite halbwegs zum Kampf.

M16 ist extrem schmutzempfindlich, es gab einige Soldaten z. B. im Vietnamkrieg, die sich selbst mit einer verschmutzten M16 umgebracht hatten.

Das AR15 ist "Kinder"-Spielzeug und dient max. bei Wachmannschaften und bei durchgeknallten Massenmördern, du meinst mutmaßlich das M4, als Standardwaffe der US Army.

Diese wie auch das G36 haben das Problem, dass der aktuelle Standardkaliber 5,56 mm schlichtweg zu wenig Energie zur Feindbekämpfung hat.

Praktisch alle NATO Staaten wollen wieder auf Kaliber 7,62 mm zurück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist zu verkürzt dargestellt. In den Personalkosten sind auch noch die Besoldungen und Gehälter der Zivilen Angestellten mit drin sowie die Pensionen für Soldaten und Beamte a.D.



Ich habe einfach nur Alkis Personen- und Gehaltszahlen übernommen, um die Absurdidät seiner Argumentation aufzuzeigen. Wenn man mit der Summe deutlich mehr bezahlt, dann hat man halt auch deutlich mehr bezahlt und nicht nur die Kerntruppe und das "ist halt so teuer"-Argument entfällt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, EEG. Ich zahle gerne für Unternehmen, die sich befreien lassen.



Wieviel hast du während der Regierungszeit der Grünen denn für Unternehmen, die sich befreien lassen, gezahlt? Hmm? Oder schiebst du hier gerade jemand anderem die Schwarz-Gelbe und Schwarz-Rote Energiepolitik in die Schuhe und zwar ausgerechnet denjenigen, die bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit dagegen gestellt haben?



> Atomausstieg. Wie lange hat der nochmal gehalten?



Solange, bis Merkel ihn beendet hat. Was ihre Schuld ist und nicht die der Vorgängerregierung. Die darf in Deutschland derartige Verträge gar nicht in einer Weise abschließen, die die Folgeregierung nicht einmal in Einverständnis mit den Vertragspartnern aufheben könnte. Die Arbeit einer nachfolgenden Regierung in dieser Weise zu behindern, wäre Verfassungswidrig. Wenn du den Grünen also vorwerfen willst, dass sie sich ans Grundgesetz halten, dann mach weiter, aber ansonsten denk vielleicht zwei Sekunden länger nach, ehe du noch mehr Stuß laberst.



> Was hat der uns gekostet? Die Unternehmen klagen ja heute noch.



Exakt 0 Unternehmen klagen den Atomausstieg der Grünen und gekostet hat der uns rein gar nichts. Das war ja das schöne einer langwierig, sorgfältig, einvernehmlich, langfristig ausgearbeiteten Lösung. Was uns heute teuer zu stehen kommt ist Merkels Ausstieg vom Ausstieg vom Ausstieg. Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, trug Merkel zwar Grün, hatte aber immer noch ein schwarzes Parteibuch. Also wen genau willst du hier nochmal mit was in die Pfanne hauen?



> Bio Siegel? Echt? Welche denn genau?



Nicht "welche", sondern "welches". Und zwar DAS deutsche Biosiegel. Das mit den sechs Ecken, was bis zur Wechsel auf EU das einzige war, dass eben staatlich garantiert war.



> Gibt ja inzwischen Dutzende.



Sag bloß: Echt? Und daran ist vermutlich auch der Trittin schuld, dass du 20 Jahre später keinen Überblick über 2 Jahre alte Neueinführungen hast?



> Die Linke war noch nie in Regierungsverantwortung auf Bundesebene.



Kann man mal sehen. Wieso eigentlich nicht? Wenn sie so super toll viel besser im regieren sind, warum machen sie es denn nicht? Wie gesagt: Die Jahrtausendwende-Grünen haben in knapp zwei Legislaturperioden in denen sie zusammengenommen nicht mehr Stimmen bekommen haben, als die Linken in mancher Einzelwahl, die drei wichtigsten Gesetzespakete für ein zukunftstfähiges Deutschland auf den Weg gebracht, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten überhaupt beschlossen wurden. Der Atomausstieg wurde später von Merkel kassiert und deutlich verschlechterter Form erneut gebracht, aber unter Beibehaltung des Kurses. Das EEG wurde von Merkel teilweise für Wirtschaftsbeschenkungen umfunktioniert, leistet bis heute aber mehr für seine ursprünglich beabsichtigte Funktion als jede andere Maßnahme in Richtung Energiewende, obwohl die angeblich alle befürworten. Und die Biolandwirtschaftsverordnung hat einfach nur das gemacht, was sie sollte mit durchaus ansehnlichen Ergebnissen, obwohl sie mit der Agralobby wohl das dickste und am stärksten Unions-gefütterte Brett überhaupt bohrt.

Nope, ich bleib dabei: Man kann den Grünen viel vorwerfen. Z.B. der schlagartig veressene Pazifismus, diverse Verbotspolitiken die leicht zu unterlaufen und mehr störend denn nützlich waren, der blinde Aktionismus in vielen sozialen Bereichen und allgemein jede Menge larifari aus den letzten Jarzehnten. Aber das sie in den Jahren mit Trittin/Künast/Fischer nichts beweg hätten, dass stimmt einfach nicht.
(Und ja: Die drei waren nebst der nur kurzzeitig aktiven Andrea Fischer alle grünen Bundesminister die es überhaupt je gegeben hat. Wie gesagt: Prozentual waren die das fünfte Rad am Wagen SPD, aber sie haben sich selbst zum Steuerrad gemacht.)



> Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, in welcher Sendung ich das gesehen habe, kann "Monitor" oder "Frontal" gewesen sein.
> Dort hatte man ebenfalls nach solchen Studien geforscht und dann auch welche gefunden. Nur wurden die alle geschwärzt, sodass der Inhalt nicht erkennbar war. Geschwärzt wurden sie, weil darin firmeninterne Sachlagen vorkamen, die als Firmengeheimnis eingestuft wurden. Die Unternehmen haben das geschwärzt und keine gab das frei.



Was ich den Firmen nichtmal übel nehme. Nur sollten solche Studien in meinen Augen nicht als Grundlage für Zulassungsverfahren erlaubt sein. Dafür wäre es Mindestvoraussetzung, dass sich eine Studie dem wissenschaftlichen Diskurs stellt und das geht nur, wenn sie vollständig veröffentlicht wird. Und erst wenn da keine Fehler gefunden werden, dann sollte man sie überhaupt angucken.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist in etwa was ein Hauptmann A12 pro Monat Brutto bekommt, d.h. kommt schon ganz gut hin. Die Bundeswehr hat, auch um attraktiv zu sein, zumindest seit ich dabei war, immer gut bezahlt, zumindest Zeitsoldaten / Berufssoldaten.



Okay... Also zwischen "gut" zahlen und DEM seh ich noch einigen Abstand. Weder hätte ich erwartet, dass ein mittlerer Offiziersgrad besser bezahlt wird, als ein W1-Professor, noch hätte ich erwartet, dass Hauptmänner im Durchschnitt der Bundeswehr liegen. Allein schon dadurch, dass jede Führungsposition mehrere Untergebene hat, hätte ich für den Durchschnitt eher auf das Niveau eines normalen Feldwebels, bestenfalls Hauptfeldwebels getippt und für die "4,5 k im Monat"-Schwelle umgekehrt was im Bereich Oberst. Wenn die Bundeswehr wirklich so arsch gut zahlt, sollte sie das vielleicht mal auf die Plakate drucken sollen. Da hätte selbst ich ein zweites Mal drüber nachgedacht, ob ich das frühe Aufstehen und die bescheuerten Befehle nicht doch hätte aushalten können.



> Mechanische Teile selbst bearbeiten? Wenn so ein Zahnkranz beim Leo an der Verschleißgrenze ist, dann machst du daran auch nix. Geht nicht dem wieder Stahl zuzuführen, der muss gewechselt werden. Haste dann keinen neuen im Lager, dann ist Ende. Gut, im Krieg würde man sicherlich den ein oder anderen Verschleißpunkt etwas freier auslegen, aber im Friedensbetrieb ist das einfach nur gefährlich. Und nachfertigen? Teile die mehrere dutzend Kilo wiegen und aus Panzerstahl sind? Sorry, aber das geht ein kleinwenig über die Fähigkeiten der BW hinnaus.



Ich dachte zwar eher an eine Motor-Runderneuerung und ähnliches und hätte, bei Panzern, eine weit über Verschleißprobleme erhabene Dimensionierung vieler anderer Teile erwartet. Zahnkranz? Wenn der am Kettentrieb gemeint ist, sollte der a) so gebaut sein, dass er direkte Treffer aus tragbaren Kalibern funktionsfähig übersteht und sich b) nur gegenüber der Kette abnutzen, die ihrerseits ein unvermeidbares Verschleißteil ist und deswegen an so einer Stelle so gebaut werden sollte, dass nur sie selbst verschleißt aber der Zahnkranz nicht. Es baut ja auch niemand Bremsscheiben aus dem gleichen Material wie Bremsbeläge, damit man in den Regel eben nur eins von beiden wechseln muss.

Traurig aber dennoch, dass die Bundeswehr trotzdem in derart einfaches Teil nicht selbst fertigen kann. Das hat auch mit Größe und Material nichts zu tun. Wenn einer in Deutschland Panzer wartet, dann ja wohl die Bundeswehr. Dachte ich - scheinbar schicken sie die aber zum Hersteller ein, weil sie selbst nur Schrauben wechseln können. Aber wieso braucht es dann eine derart große Zahl von Versorgungseinheiten? Bei jedem anderen Fahrzeug betragen die Nutzstunden ein 1000 bis 100000 faches der Mechanikerstunden und bei der Bundeswehr liegt das Verhältnis 1:1 oder schlechter? Wie gesagt: Wenn man eben nicht nur Mechaniker da stehen hat, sondern mit Schlosser alles selbst macht, ist das gerechtfertigt. Aber ansonsten ist es einfach nur richtig schlecht und ein Zeichen extremer Inkompetenz. Man müsste mal gucken, ob es mehr Stunden braucht einen Leo zu bauen oder ihn bei der Bundeswehr instand halten zu lassen.



> Der Lauf (oder das Rohr...). Lauf tauschen oder neu kaufen sollte beim G36 aufgrund der Bauart auf dasselbe rauskommen.
> Nazis mit WW2 Antiquitäten machen auch kein NSAK (neues Schieß-Ausbildungskonzept) und jagen mehrere hundert Patronen durch den Lauf, mit Pech wird dann ein G36 mehrmals im Jahr für sowas genutzt.



Zwei vermutlich blöde Fragen:
- Wieso hält das G36 ein paar hundert Schuß im Jahr nicht aus? Das ist eine Waffe, die meinem Zivilistenwissen nach mit 120 Schuss pro Mission rausgeht, wobei es zu mehreren Einsätzen pro Woche kommt. Das heißt du sprichst hier von einer Abnutzung, die im Kriegsfall binnen eines Monats zu erwarten wäre (bei Dauerfeuer in 60-90 Sekunden) und danach ist das Ding schon Schrott? Wer hat das so bitteschön abgenommen/akzeptiert?
- Was macht man mit einem G36 in der Ausbildung(!), dass hohe Präzision/guten Zustand und mehrere hundert Schuss in kurzer Folge erfordert? Wenn man Sperrfeuer üben möchte und eine Waffe hat, die danach dauerhaft untauglich ist für gezieltes Schießen, dann nimmt man in der Ausbildung eben zwei Exemplare: Das Gewehr des Soldaten für gezieltes Schießen und die geschundene Dreckshure am Schießstand für "einfach mal draufrotzen". Wenn die nach einem Monat einen 5° Streuungskonus hat: Auch egal. Aber sie hat damit 20-200 Neukäufe erspart.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Die Jahrtausendwende-Grünen haben in knapp zwei Legislaturperioden in denen sie zusammengenommen nicht mehr Stimmen bekommen haben, als die Linken in mancher Einzelwahl, die drei wichtigsten Gesetzespakete für ein zukunftstfähiges Deutschland auf den Weg gebracht, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten überhaupt beschlossen wurden. Der Atomausstieg wurde später von Merkel kassiert und deutlich verschlechterter Form erneut gebracht, aber unter Beibehaltung des Kurses. Das EEG wurde von Merkel teilweise für Wirtschaftsbeschenkungen umfunktioniert, leistet bis heute aber mehr für seine ursprünglich beabsichtigte Funktion als jede andere Maßnahme in Richtung Energiewende, obwohl die angeblich alle befürworten. Und die Biolandwirtschaftsverordnung hat einfach nur das gemacht, was sie sollte mit durchaus ansehnlichen Ergebnissen, obwohl sie mit der Agralobby wohl das dickste und am stärksten Unions-gefütterte Brett überhaupt bohrt.



Und das ist ja auch das Problem. Selbst wenn du ein paar Ideen hast und die sich umsetzen lassen -- die nächste Regierung kassiert das wieder und nichts bleibt hängen.
Man hätte sagen können -- was haben die Grünen in ihrer Regierungszeit eingebracht, was heute noch Wirkung hat?
Und da ist eben nichts.
Guckt man sich aber Schröder an, wirkt da immer noch Hartz 4, die Hedgefonds, Niedriglohnsektor. Da gibt es eine Menge, die heute noch wirken.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwei vermutlich blöde Fragen:
> - Wieso hält das G36 ein paar hundert Schuß im Jahr nicht aus? Das ist eine Waffe, die meinem Zivilistenwissen nach mit 120 Schuss pro Mission rausgeht, wobei es zu mehreren Einsätzen pro Woche kommt. Das heißt du sprichst hier von einer Abnutzung, die im Kriegsfall binnen eines Monats zu erwarten wäre (bei Dauerfeuer in 60-90 Sekunden) und danach ist das Ding schon Schrott? Wer hat das so bitteschön abgenommen/akzeptiert?
> - Was macht man mit einem G36 in der Ausbildung(!), dass hohe Präzision/guten Zustand und mehrere hundert Schuss in kurzer Folge erfordert? Wenn man Sperrfeuer üben möchte und eine Waffe hat, die danach dauerhaft untauglich ist für gezieltes Schießen, dann nimmt man in der Ausbildung eben zwei Exemplare: Das Gewehr des Soldaten für gezieltes Schießen und die geschundene Dreckshure am Schießstand für "einfach mal draufrotzen". Wenn die nach einem Monat einen 5° Streuungskonus hat: Auch egal. Aber sie hat damit 20-200 Neukäufe erspart.



Keine Frage ist blöd...

Das G36 wurde als Ersatz für das (gute) G3 noch im kalten Krieg entwickelt.
Prämissen: relativ kühles Klima (auch wintertauglich), kaum Staub in der Luft und moderate Luftfeuchte UND der generelle Schritt der NATO, den deutlich kleineren Standardkaliber 5,56 mm zu benutzen.
Jeder, der mal 120  Schuss 7,62 mm getragen hat und dann 120  Schuss 5,56 mm, weiß, von ich rede, insbesondere nach 20 km Marsch...

Nun kann man sich vorstellen, dass der kleinere Kaliber nicht so viel Punch hat, also wurde ein "echtes" Schnellfeuergewehr (bis zu 1.100 S/min) entwickelt ohne größerem Rückstoß (Zielstabilität), 
dass quasi wie eine Schrotflinte viele kleinere Geschosse dem Gegner entgegen schleudern.

Das auf der Munitionshülle befindliche Zinn sollte für die erstrebte hohe Kadenz (Schuss/min.) sorgen.

Man hat nun ein leichtes Gewehr mit viel und leichter Munition mit hoher Schussfrequenz, leidlicher Genauigkeit, mitteleuropäischer Einsatzort, kalter Kriegdoktrin (viele, viele Soldaten (damals noch Wehrpflicht) schießen gemeinsam auf viele, viele Feinde.

Der Einsatz heute ist: 
Kleine Kampfgruppen seitens der BW (8 oder 16 Mann Trupps), weit verteilter Feind in geringer Anzahl aus dem Hinterhalt (asymetrische Kriegsführung), hohe Temperaturen, viel Staub, hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit,
die (politische) Verpflichtung, sehr gezielte, kurze Feuerstöße abgeben zu müssen (Vermeidung von Kollateralschäden) und noch Zinn auf der Munition, dessen Gas unter "exotischen " Umweltbedingungen nach jedem Feuerstoß die Präzision vermindert.

Sprich: Die Waffe war damals richtig und heute völlig fehl am Platz, grundsätzlich von einer schlechten Waffe zu sprechen ist falsch, sie wird schlichtweg falsch eingesetzt.

Grundausbildung:
Jeder, der dabei war, weiß 10 Schuss, dann reinigen und wieder wegschließen (übertrieben).
Das hat den "Esel" G3 gut ausgehalten, das G36 geht hierbei schlichtweg kaputt, liegt aber daran, dass immer noch wie in den 1960gern mit einer Waffe aus den den 1980gern geübt wird = Ausbildungsproblem.

Für die heutigen Szenarien braucht die BW wieder 7,62 (oder gar größer), hohe Reichweite, sehr präzisen Einzelschuss und hohe Robustheit bzgl. Staub, Temp. und Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## Research (1. August 2019)

Zumal das G36 primär Wach-Gewehr war. An der Heimatfront.
Deutschland sollte ja nie mehr Angriffskriege führen.

Teilweise sind heute noch MP40/44, FG42 im Kriegseinsatz, sowie jede Menge MG42, und, in China, C96 (Model 712 Schnellfeuer-Mauserpistole aus 1930).

Je nach Einsatzgebiet benötigt man ganz anders konstruierte Waffen, Motoren/Staubfilter, Lagerstätten etc.
Ostketten gab es nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay... Also zwischen "gut" zahlen und DEM seh ich noch einigen Abstand. Weder hätte ich erwartet, dass ein mittlerer Offiziersgrad besser bezahlt wird, als ein W1-Professor, noch hätte ich erwartet, dass Hauptmänner im Durchschnitt der Bundeswehr liegen. Allein schon dadurch, dass jede Führungsposition mehrere Untergebene hat, hätte ich für den Durchschnitt eher auf das Niveau eines normalen Feldwebels, bestenfalls Hauptfeldwebels getippt und für die "4,5 k im Monat"-Schwelle umgekehrt was im Bereich Oberst. Wenn die Bundeswehr wirklich so arsch gut zahlt, sollte sie das vielleicht mal auf die Plakate drucken sollen. Da hätte selbst ich ein zweites Mal drüber nachgedacht, ob ich das frühe Aufstehen und die bescheuerten Befehle nicht doch hätte aushalten können.



Nicht zu vergessen Dinge wie freie Heilfürsorge, Berufsförderung und bei Offizieren ein in der Laufbahn integriertes Studium. Der Nachteil ist halt, im Zweifel wird auf dich geschossen.  Meine Freunde kamen nicht immer drauf klar dass sie als Studenten kein Geld hatten und ich als Offizier auch im Studium mein Gehalt bekommen habe. Der Unterschied war: Die sind nach dem Studium in die Wirtschaft, ich in den Einsatz. Das sind eben die Opportunitätskosten die man abwägen muss. Rein finanziell ist die BW aber wirklich eine Alternative zum Arbeitsmarkt.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Traurig aber dennoch, dass die Bundeswehr trotzdem in derart einfaches Teil nicht selbst fertigen kann. Das hat auch mit Größe und Material nichts zu tun. Wenn einer in Deutschland Panzer wartet, dann ja wohl die Bundeswehr. Dachte ich - scheinbar schicken sie die aber zum Hersteller ein, weil sie selbst nur Schrauben wechseln können. Aber wieso braucht es dann eine derart große Zahl von Versorgungseinheiten? Bei jedem anderen Fahrzeug betragen die Nutzstunden ein 1000 bis 100000 faches der Mechanikerstunden und bei der Bundeswehr liegt das Verhältnis 1:1 oder schlechter? Wie gesagt: Wenn man eben nicht nur Mechaniker da stehen hat, sondern mit Schlosser alles selbst macht, ist das gerechtfertigt. Aber ansonsten ist es einfach nur richtig schlecht und ein Zeichen extremer Inkompetenz. Man müsste mal gucken, ob es mehr Stunden braucht einen Leo zu bauen oder ihn bei der Bundeswehr instand halten zu lassen.



Nein. Heeresinstandsetzungslogistik – Wikipedia
Die BW hat die ganzen Instkräfte in den Bataillonen zurückgefahren und die HIL ausgebaut - das Ergebnis, zusammen mit Ersatzteilmangel ist in jedem gepanzerten Verband zu sehen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

das war ja nur ein Beispiel  !  aber 65 Milliarden  muß das sein   ?

zumal 65.000 Millionen pro Jahr  kein Papenstiel sind für Marode

Ich frag mich echt auch bei dem Budget ,  das die selber nicht schnell reparieren können bzw wenigstens etwas  was Verschleißteile angeht auf Lager haben können   ?

Die dachte bestimmt auch  ,  das läuft von allein...   xD

PS:  ich meine mit 65 Milliarden könnte man soviel machen .... egal lass es 3 Milliarden sein  

Ich komm aus dem O_sten   ,  und es gab Essen für alle Schulkinder kostenlos  .! Finde ich normal !
Klar war das Essen  kein MC donalds oder Gourmet oder 5Sterne aber natürlich und viel nahrhafter  .       kostenlos war es nicht ,  es war eher ein Betrag  der zu vernachlässigen war  ein sinnloser Obolus der entrichtet wurde und niemand wehtat im Portemonaine .

Ich meine das sind heutzutage eh unsere Steuern  , mit unserer harten Arbeit   .  Und ich finde sowas sollte man dann auch für bzw zum Gemeinwohl ausgeben  wie es im Osten war.   Das wären nur 5%


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist ja auch das Problem. Selbst wenn du ein paar Ideen hast und die sich umsetzen lassen -- die nächste Regierung kassiert das wieder und nichts bleibt hängen.



Eigentlich nur dann, wenn das Volk bei der nächsten Wahl gegenteilig wählt. Was in Bezug auf die Grünen nicht einmal der Fall war - 6,7% '98, 8,6% '02, 8,1% '05. Die wurden nie abgewählt, Problem waren die Koalitionspartner.



> Man hätte sagen können -- was haben die Grünen in ihrer Regierungszeit eingebracht, was heute noch Wirkung hat?
> Und da ist eben nichts.



Ich hab dir eben gerade, in genau dem Post, das zu zitierst, drei Punkte genannt. Willst du spamen oder diskutieren? In ersterem Fall wende dich bitte an den nächsten Mod, in letzterem Fall höhre deinen Diskussionspartnern mal zu.



> Guckt man sich aber Schröder an, wirkt da immer noch Hartz 4, die Hedgefonds, Niedriglohnsektor. Da gibt es eine Menge, die heute noch wirken.



PPP kann man noch nennen. Wobei man auch hier sagen muss: Rot-Grün hat wenigstens beschlossen, dass HartzIV und insbesondere die Höhe des Satzes nach kurzer Zeit evaluiiert werden muss. Es waren Merkel und Westerwelle, die ihn nicht wie offensichtlich nötig angehoben, sondern eher noch abgesetzt und begleitende Maßnahmen ad absurdum geführt haben. (Nicht das die Nach-Schröder SPD sich in ihrer langen Regierungsbeteiligung nenneswert dagegen gestellt hätte. Das vergessen aber auch gerne viele: Schröder war und ist offen Wirtschaftslobbyist. Abgesehen von seiner Putinlieber unterscheidet er sich da aber nur in der Offenheit von seinen Nachfolgern, praktisch machen die genau die gleiche Politik.)




compisucher schrieb:


> Keine Frage ist blöd...
> 
> ...
> Sprich: Die Waffe war damals richtig und heute völlig fehl am Platz, grundsätzlich von einer schlechten Waffe zu sprechen ist falsch, sie wird schlichtweg falsch eingesetzt.



Dass das G36 nicht zu den heutigen Einsatzbedigungen passt, habe sogar ich mitbekommen . Wobei ich nie ganz verstanden habe, wieso höhere Temperaturen und Dreck nicht auf der Liste standen. Der Wechsel auf 5,56 mm war eine Reaktion auf die Lehren des Vietnamkrieges; im Dschungel wurde viel ungezielt auf kurze Entfernungen geballert und da war 7,62 mm nur ein Gewichtsnachteil. Die Sowjets haben ja auch auf Kleinkaliber umgestellt. Aber nur die Deutschen haben die Entwicklung für einen sonnigen Frühling im Saarland eingeschränkt...



> Grundausbildung:
> Jeder, der dabei war, weiß 10 Schuss, dann reinigen und wieder wegschließen (übertrieben).
> Das hat den "Esel" G3 gut ausgehalten, das G36 geht hierbei schlichtweg kaputt, liegt aber daran, dass immer noch wie in den 1960gern mit einer Waffe aus den den 1980gern geübt wird = Ausbildungsproblem.



Und genau da frage ich dann halt: Wieso passt man die Ausbildung nicht an? Oder zumindest die Reinigungsprozedur? Jeder Zivilist entfernt geringfügige Verunreinigungen (ich gehe davon, dass ein für 4*30 Schuss in Feuerstößen mit nur wenigen Minuten Abstand konstruiertes Gewehr nach 10 Schuss noch nicht stark verschmutzt ist) so, dass das Objekt durch die Reinigung nicht geschädigt wird. Wieso kann das die Bundeswehr nicht?
Da liegt in meinen Augen kein Finanzierungs/Beschaffungsproblem vor, sondern Inkompetenz.

Es könnte sogar sinnvoll sein, spezielle Ausbildungswaffen oder -Munition zu beschaffen. Wenn man beispielsweise verschmutzungsintensive Geländeübungen vom Zielschießen trennen kann, dann muss der Soldat erstere nicht mit einer für letzteres geeigneten Waffe durchführen. Da reicht auch eine gleich schwere Attrappe, die nur gereinigt und nie geschossen wird oder, wenn beispielsweise Deckungsfeuer mit Rückstoß zum Manöver gehört, Unterkaliberpatronen, die zwar komplett andere (unbrauchbare) balistische Eigenschaften haben, sich aber genauso anfühlen und den Lauf kaum belasten. Man stelle sich mal vor, die Marine würde in jeder Ausbildungswoche ein paar dutzend Harpoons verbrauchen...




hoffgang schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen Dinge wie freie Heilfürsorge, Berufsförderung und bei Offizieren ein in der Laufbahn integriertes Studium. Der Nachteil ist halt, im Zweifel wird auf dich geschossen.  Meine Freunde kamen nicht immer drauf klar dass sie als Studenten kein Geld hatten und ich als Offizier auch im Studium mein Gehalt bekommen habe. Der Unterschied war: Die sind nach dem Studium in die Wirtschaft, ich in den Einsatz. Das sind eben die Opportunitätskosten die man abwägen muss. Rein finanziell ist die BW aber wirklich eine Alternative zum Arbeitsmarkt.



Nunja - das mit dem sich-beschießen-lassen wäre auch nicht mein Ding gewesen, aber man muss ja nicht zum Heer gehen. Das Deutschland ein Jahrhundert nach Jütland nicht plötzlich wieder in Seeschlachten verwickelt wird, war durchaus absehbar, wer nicht gerade im Tiger sitzt hat auch als Hubschrauberpilot die ausdrückliche Anweisung, feindlichem Feuer fernzubleiben, die Luftaufklärung arbeitet bevorzgut aus der Ferne und die Instandhaltung an relativ sicheren Orten. Damit hätte ich leben können, aber Befehlsstrukturen und Arbeitszeiten der Bundeswehr liegen mir so gar nicht; da reichte das von mir erwartete Gehalt nicht annähernd als Kompensation.
Zugegebenermaßen hatte ich auch keine Ahnung von den überaus attraktiven Renten-/Dienstzeitkonzepten.



> Nein. Heeresinstandsetzungslogistik – Wikipedia
> Die BW hat die ganzen Instkräfte in den Bataillonen zurückgefahren und die HIL ausgebaut - das Ergebnis, zusammen mit Ersatzteilmangel ist in jedem gepanzerten Verband zu sehen.



Be-Scheuert. Oder in Anbetracht des Gründungsjahres vermutlich eher Be-Schrödert. Sätze wie "... war ... eine Kooperationsgesellschaft ... mit ... Diehl Land Systems (DLS), Rheinmetall Landsysteme (RLS) und Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW) ... Am 1. Januar 2013 ... als "Eigengesellschaft" des Bundes weitergeführt ... . Grund hierfür sind neue EU-Vergaberichtlinien und die Einleitung eines Entflechtungsverfahrens durch das Bundeskartellamt." sagen wirklich alles.


----------



## Research (5. August 2019)

Unterschätze niemals Anweisungen und Ausbildung.

Wenn da vorgeschrieben ist das Übungsgewehre nach jedem Schistag auf Funktionsfähigkeit sicherzustellen sind, und/oder, der Soldat das Reinigen lernen soll, dann wird das gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Unterschätze niemals Anweisungen und Ausbildung.
> 
> Wenn da vorgeschrieben ist das Übungsgewehre nach jedem Schistag auf Funktionsfähigkeit sicherzustellen sind, und/oder, der Soldat das Reinigen lernen soll, dann wird das gemacht.


Ansonsten wäre das ja auch Befehlsverweigerung. Diese kann Disziplinarstrafen nach sich ziehen.

Bei der Bundeswehr gilt: egal wie schwachsinnig der Befehl ist, der Soldat muß ihn ausführen.


----------



## blautemple (5. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre das ja auch Befehlsverweigerung. Diese kann Disziplinarstrafen nach sich ziehen.
> 
> Bei der Bundeswehr gilt: egal wie schwachsinnig der Befehl ist, der Soldat muß ihn ausführen.



Das stimmt so zum Glück auch nicht ganz: SS 11 SG Gehorsam Soldatengesetz


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau da frage ich dann halt: Wieso passt man die Ausbildung nicht an? Oder zumindest die Reinigungsprozedur? Jeder Zivilist entfernt geringfügige Verunreinigungen (ich gehe davon, dass ein für 4*30 Schuss in Feuerstößen mit nur wenigen Minuten Abstand konstruiertes Gewehr nach 10 Schuss noch nicht stark verschmutzt ist) so, dass das Objekt durch die Reinigung nicht geschädigt wird. Wieso kann das die Bundeswehr nicht?
> Da liegt in meinen Augen kein Finanzierungs/Beschaffungsproblem vor, sondern Inkompetenz.


Die Inkompetenz ist gaaanz weit oben angesiedelt...
Aus der G3 Zeit hat die BW al la Loriot nicht nur ein Senfglas, sondern Paletten von Senfgläsern bestellt - meine Waffenöl.
So viel, dass es wohl bis ins Jahr 2550 (übertrieben) reichen würde 
Waffenöl ist aber nicht gleich Waffenöl.
Bei der Reinigung verbleibt logischerweise immer was im Lauf und allgemein an der Waffe.
DIESES G3 Öl verbrennt aber anders als das eigentlich vorgeschriebene Öl für das G36, so anders, dass es in relativ kurzer Zeit das Gewehr beschädigt.

Aber - es musste ja gespart werden - Jahrzehnte lang...
Bis hinauf in die höchsten Beschaffungskreise wurde dies immer wieder dem Verteidigungsministerium gemeldet.
Immer wieder kam die Absage.
Erst mit dem "Skandal" unter UvL reagierte das MBV und ordnete (im Sinne, dass deren Vorwurf richtig ist und das G36 richtig gewartet wird) wirklich tonnenweise neues Öl.
Das alte Öl wurde billig in die Türkei entsorgt.
3x darf man raten, wie lange die Vorräte für das G36 nun reichen werden - richtig, bis ins Jahr 2890...


----------



## Research (5. August 2019)

Vielleicht wollen die Heimwerker-Napal bauen.
Oder Uschie träumte von eingeöllten, harten Läufen.....

Klingt aber ganz nach der politischen Entscheidungsebene.
Natürlich ohne Konsequenzen für die Verantwortlichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre das ja auch Befehlsverweigerung. Diese kann Disziplinarstrafen nach sich ziehen.
> 
> Bei der Bundeswehr gilt: egal wie schwachsinnig der Befehl ist, der Soldat muß ihn ausführen.



Stimmt schon, aber wenn über Jahrzehnte nur schwachsinnige Befehle gegeben werden, dann muss man mal gucken, wer eigentlich befiehlt. Und man demjenigen mehr Budgethoheit als die Verteilung einer Kiste Eis in einer Kindergartengruppe geben kann.
Die Entscheidungen der Bundeswehr seit sehr langer Zeit sagen: Kann man nicht. Und solange dieses Problem nicht gelöst wurde, nützt ein höherer Verteidigungshaushalt ziemlich wenig. Jemand, der zu sinnvollen Investitionen unfähig ist, kann unbegrenzt viel Geld verpulvern.




compisucher schrieb:


> Die Inkompetenz ist gaaanz weit oben angesiedelt...
> Aus der G3 Zeit hat die BW al la Loriot nicht nur ein Senfglas, sondern Paletten von Senfgläsern bestellt - meine Waffenöl.
> ...
> Erst mit dem "Skandal" unter UvL reagierte das MBV und ordnete (im Sinne, dass deren Vorwurf richtig ist und das G36 richtig gewartet wird) wirklich tonnenweise neues Öl.
> ...



Okay: Das ist wirklich dämlich.

So aus Interesse: Braucht man für eine Waffenreinigung ohne Anlass überhaupt das Öl? Verstehe ja, dass Befehlshaber die Untergebenen gerne quälen und dass die Angewöhnung automatischer Bewegungsabläufe seit der Renaissance die Grundlage jeder (erfolglosen) Armee ist. Aber wenn die Waffe gar nicht dreckig war, müsste man das Öl und seine negativen Eigenschaften doch einfach weglassen können?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So aus Interesse: Braucht man für eine Waffenreinigung ohne Anlass überhaupt das Öl? Verstehe ja, dass Befehlshaber die Untergebenen gerne quälen und dass die Angewöhnung automatischer Bewegungsabläufe seit der Renaissance die Grundlage jeder (erfolglosen) Armee ist. Aber wenn die Waffe gar nicht dreckig war, müsste man das Öl und seine negativen Eigenschaften doch einfach weglassen können?



Also, als ich beim Bund war, wurde die Waffe auch gereinigt, wenn sie nicht benutzt wurde. Und natürlich wurde Öl verwendet.
Ob das heute immer noch so ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich schätze mal.


----------



## Poulton (10. August 2019)

Da auch "moderne" Waffen noch Teile aus Stahl haben: Ja. Ansonsten kann man wunderschönen Flugrost sehen und bestimmten Personen platzt die Sacknaht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (15. August 2019)

Aber die von der Leihen sieht schon aus wie ein Skull      

Die armen Jungs die der die Ehre erweisen müssen  ,   die sehen echt nicht glücklich dabei aus  .....

die " armen" Kinder

Was für eine Farce   ,   das Thema kann geschlossen werden  !


----------

